# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2018 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.

--

Pelas minha redondezas na ilha terceira, já foi possível sentir alguns trovões isolados, chove, sendo alguns períodos, pontualmente forte


----------



## Azathoth (1 Fev 2018 às 14:16)

Hoje na Calheta, Madeira:


http://www.dnoticias.pt/casos-do-dia/derrocada-na-calheta-atinge-carros-IL2692684


----------



## Azathoth (1 Fev 2018 às 14:20)

Entretanto está hoje uma nuvem lenticular a pairar nos céus do Funchal:


www.dnoticias.pt/casos-do-dia/nuvem-lenticular-desperta-curiosidade-no-funchal-DK2693498


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2018 às 10:13)

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/20180126091730_p54tesp1.pdf


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2018 às 11:12)

Aqui para os lados dos Açores está uma imaculada pasmaceira... e pelo andar da carroça fevereiro será igualmente atípico...
Noites com temperaturas a rondar os 14 a 11°c e dias com temperaturas de quase 20°c... 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (6 Fev 2018 às 11:38)

Parece-me que o pessoal (membros do forum) da Madeira anda um bocadinho distraído. 
Então neva na Madeira, estações do IPMA com temperaturas mínimas negativas e rajadas de quase 140Km/h 
e não nos dizem nada?!...


----------



## Hawk (6 Fev 2018 às 14:15)

Thomar disse:


> Parece-me que o pessoal (membros do forum) da Madeira anda um bocadinho distraído.
> Então neva na Madeira, estações do IPMA com temperaturas mínimas negativas e rajadas de quase 140Km/h
> e não nos dizem nada?!...



Essa é uma Madeira remota onde ninguém mora  Nas zonas povoadas as coisas estão muito menos agrestes quer em termos de frio quer em termos de vento.

Na realidade a queda de neve tem ficado aquém das minhas expectativas. Verifica-se praticamente só acima dos 1700 metros e o acumulado não é muito expressivo. (como se pode observar na webcam do Pico do Areeiro http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams-madeira/pico-do-arieiro).

As temperaturas máximas no Funchal amanhã rondarão os 16º o que à escala local pode-se considerar "muito frio" 
 Ainda tenho esperança de nos próximos dias vivermos um cenário semelhante a 2011


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (6 Fev 2018 às 15:20)

Que fotografia absolutamente linda... @Hawk 
Espero que o frio e a precipitação cheguem aos arquipélagos portugueses, porque até agora não temos nem uma nem outra, e hoje temos um frio insidioso, com uma temperatura de 15 graus.
Alguém explica este frio camuflado?
Não parece ser só do vento, porque não está muito vento; nem da humidade, porque o tempo está seco.


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2018 às 15:45)




----------



## pumabr (7 Fev 2018 às 07:48)

Segundo ouvi nas notícias há dias atrás, o frio na Madeira vem de uma massa de ar frio proveniente do polo norte.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (7 Fev 2018 às 11:05)

Bom dia!
Parece que está a acontecer um fenómeno interessante na Madeira!
No ponto mais alto da ilha, às 08h00 a temperatura era -1,3ºC e a precipitação horária de 10,8 mm.
Pode estar concentrado lá em cima, mas é um valor correspondente a aviso amarelo de precipitação, e além disso a temperatura negativa permite que a neve continue congelada.
Deve dar paisagens e fotos interessantes ou, pelo menos, para registar no álbum.
E desde as 05h00 às 10h00 já caíram 30,9 mm de precipitação! com temperatura entre os 0,1ºC e os -1,6ºC e média de temperatura de -1,1ºC nessas 5 horas.
Há mais que condições para registos interessantes!


----------



## Hawk (7 Fev 2018 às 11:24)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Bom dia!
> Parece que está a acontecer um fenómeno interessante na Madeira!
> No ponto mais alto da ilha, às 08h00 a temperatura era -1,3ºC e a precipitação horária de 10,8 mm.
> Pode estar concentrado lá em cima, mas é um valor correspondente a aviso amarelo de precipitação, e além disso a temperatura negativa permite que a neve continue congelada.
> ...



A webcam do Pico do Arieiro encontra-se completamente tapada pela neve. Eu julgo que a cota de neve andará pelos 1650 / 1700 metros tendo em conta que nos picos mais altos sobranceiros ao Curral das Freiras ainda não têm acumulação. (Aqui: http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams-madeira/eira-do-serrado). 

Há uns anos atrás a neve apanhou um grupo de condutores incautos desprevenido que chegaram a ficar algumas horas retidos. Infelizmente, desde então, a Protecção Civil criou uma enorme "barreira" entre os madeirenses e a neve. Os tais registos ficam mais tempo inacessíveis...


----------



## grandeurso (7 Fev 2018 às 12:02)

Hawk disse:


> A webcam do Pico do Arieiro encontra-se completamente tapada pela neve. Eu julgo que a cota de neve andará pelos 1650 / 1700 metros tendo em conta que nos picos mais altos sobranceiros ao Curral das Freiras ainda não têm acumulação. (Aqui: http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams-madeira/eira-do-serrado).
> 
> Há uns anos atrás a neve apanhou um grupo de condutores incautos desprevenido que chegaram a ficar algumas horas retidos. Infelizmente, desde então, a Protecção Civil criou uma enorme "barreira" entre os madeirenses e a neve. Os tais registos ficam mais tempo inacessíveis...


Um pouco contraditória a tua explicação Hawk. Por um lado falas  em condutores incautos várias horas retidos (sem condições mínimas de permanecer no carro, se a memória não me falha se não fosse o restaurante no poiso a coisa tinha sido pior) . Por outro lado dizes que infelizmente a proteção civil criou uma barreira quando isto acontece. Eu acho muito bem, as loucuras que eu vi de pessoal a ir à neve e a não ficarem lá desfeitos por pouco quando o carro começa a deslizar... Não temos condições aqui esse tipo de aventuras na minha opinião.

Entretanto pelo Funchal vento fortíssimo e sol. Chuva nas montanhas mas que chega aqui junto ao mar trazida pelo vento.


----------



## Hawk (7 Fev 2018 às 12:10)

grandeurso disse:


> Um pouco contraditória a tua explicação Hawk. Por um lado falas  em condutores incautos várias horas retidos (sem condições mínimas de permanecer no carro, se a memória não me falha se não fosse o restaurante no poiso a coisa tinha sido pior) . Por outro lado dizes que infelizmente a proteção civil criou uma barreira quando isto acontece. Eu acho muito bem, as loucuras que eu vi de pessoal a ir à neve e a não ficarem lá desfeitos por pouco quando o carro começa a deslizar... Não temos condições aqui esse tipo de aventuras na minha opinião.
> 
> Entretanto pelo Funchal vento fortíssimo e sol. Chuva nas montanhas mas que chega aqui junto ao mar trazida pelo vento.



A Protecção Civil adoptou medidas algo extremistas, já que não é possível ter qualquer contacto com a neve, nem sequer à beira da estrada. E tudo porque existe falta de bom senso de algumas pessoas como dessa vez em que ficaram retidos.

Eu, em pequeno, sempre fui à neve. Os meus pais levavam-me à neve, de carro, e nunca passámos por situações aflitivas porque os meus pais sabiam onde era o limite (físico mas também o do bom senso). Como eles, outros tantos. Hoje, como o objectivo é "a melhor foto" ou o "melhor post", já não há neve para ninguém. A maior parte dos miúdos não tem qualquer contacto com a neve. Para mim, isso é infelizmente.


----------



## grandeurso (7 Fev 2018 às 12:14)

Hawk disse:


> A Protecção Civil adoptou medidas algo extremistas, já que não é possível ter qualquer contacto com a neve, nem sequer à beira da estrada. E tudo porque existe falta de bom senso de algumas pessoas como dessa vez em que ficaram retidos.
> 
> Eu, em pequeno, sempre fui à neve. Os meus pais levavam-me à neve, de carro, e nunca passámos por situações aflitivas porque os meus pais sabiam onde era o limite (físico mas também o do bom senso). Como eles, outros tantos. Hoje, como o objectivo é "a melhor foto" ou o "melhor post", já não há neve para ninguém. A maior parte dos miúdos não tem qualquer contacto com a neve. Para mim, isso é infelizmente.


Pois, concordo completamente contigo nesse aspecto. As selfies e afins vieram dar cabo do algum bom senso que as pessoas tinham.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (7 Fev 2018 às 13:09)

A procura da melhor foto em condições extremas para climas temperados...
Lembro-me da última vez que vi nevar em São Miguel, em março de 2011, e nessa altura subi à Serra de Água de Pau. Estavam 2 graus e havia gelo na estrada; no caminho a neve tinha cerca de 3 a 4 cm de espessura aos 900 m. Por mais que gostasse de subir um pouco mais até aos 947 m, a decisão foi estacionar o carro nesse pequeno planalto e descer após algum tempo. Decisão ainda mais vincada após ver as rodas de um carro a rodar sem que o carro estivesse a andar.
Mas enfim...


----------



## Azathoth (7 Fev 2018 às 14:35)

Fresquinho hoje no Funchal! Em Santo António o termómetro do meu carro marcava 9,5 ºC agora às 14h. Muito vento, sol e também chuva muito repentina. Enquanto isso a neve não me parece ter caído em cotas muito baixas pois ainda não a consegui deslumbrar a partir do Funchal...


----------



## Orion (7 Fev 2018 às 14:44)

> A Ministra do Mar revelou que o Governo estima que em Junho deste ano possa ser lançado o concurso para a instalação do radar meteorológico de Santa Bárbara, na ilha Terceira. Ana Paula Vitorino respondia à deputada do PS Lara Martinho, durante a sua audição na Comissão Parlamentar de Agricultura e Mar.





> Relativamente ao radar de São Miguel, Ana Paula Vitorino garantiu que estão a ser concluídos os estudos técnicos. “Mantém-se a perspectiva de que no próximo ano se possam iniciar os procedimentos concursais para que possa ser concretizado o novo radar”, disse.
> 
> Já o radar da Madeira está em fase de conclusão e “prevê-se que em Março seja marcada entre o Governo Regional e o Governo da República a cerimónia de inauguração”, anunciou.



DA


----------



## Cluster (7 Fev 2018 às 14:51)

Não faz muito sentido falar de frio a cotas mais baixas na ilha da Madeira na mi nha opinião fresco será sempre mais adequado. Nem em abril Lisboa tem minimas


Azathoth disse:


> Fresquinho hoje no Funchal! Em Santo António o termómetro do meu carro marcava 9,5 ºC agora às 14h. Muito vento, sol e também chuva muito repentina. Enquanto isso a neve não me parece ter caído em cotas muito baixas pois ainda não a consegui deslumbrar a partir do Funchal...



Do Lido para Santo António faz assim tanta diferença (o lido está acima dos 16)!?


----------



## Hawk (7 Fev 2018 às 15:33)

Já se nota alguma acumulação nas serras do Curral. E da zona da Nazaré, no Funchal, também já se vê acumulação. Cota deve rondar os 1500m.


----------



## Azathoth (7 Fev 2018 às 16:53)

Cluster disse:


> Do Lido para Santo António faz assim tanta diferença (o lido está acima dos 16)!?



O termómetro do meu carro não será o instrumento mais fiável mas a minha sensibilidade diz-me que uma diferença de 5ºC entre a zona onde moro (acima dos 200 m de altitude) e a zona costeira é perfeitamente normal. Saio de casa de casaco, chego à baixa do Funchal com calor. E isto é agravado pela exposição do sol. Junto à costa está quase sempre sol enquanto que basta subir logo um pouco que está logo nublado.
Se for uma zona alta do FUnchal, cerca dos 300/400 m a diferença é ainda maior.
No Verão às vezes é o contrário, nas zonas altas está mais quente.


----------



## Cluster (7 Fev 2018 às 17:50)

Pois e a proximidade ao mar também conta muito. Normalmente cotas altas = longe do mar, mas tenho reparado que as mínimas da Ponta do Pargo são bem altas tendo em conta que a estação está nos 300m, isso deve-se muito à proximidade do mar.


----------



## Cluster (7 Fev 2018 às 18:24)

Como estão as rajadas no Funchal? A minha mãe ligou-me e diz que a situação está bastante feia, um dos nossos cedros já não aguenta mais.


----------



## Hawk (7 Fev 2018 às 18:33)

Cluster disse:


> Como estão as rajadas no Funchal? A minha mãe ligou-me e diz que a situação está bastante feia, um dos nossos cedros já não aguenta mais.



Está feia, durante todo o dia houve quedas de árvores e pequenas estruturas no Funchal.


----------



## clone (7 Fev 2018 às 20:01)




----------



## Azathoth (7 Fev 2018 às 20:02)

Na estação do Lido no Funchal, às 19h, marcava 12,5 ºC. No meu trajecto para casa (+200 m de altitude) por essa hora o meu carro marcava uns 7ºC.

Entretanto continuam as rajadas bem fortes na zona onde moro em Santo António, Funchal. Já tenho alguns bocados no chão do revestimento de uma parede da casa....


----------



## Cluster (7 Fev 2018 às 20:35)

Os micro climas da Madeira. A casa lá no Funchal fica perto dos barreiros a 125m de altitude (segundo o google maps) e normalmente as mínimas são iguais às da estação do observatório mas mais baixas que as do Lido. É uma zona um pouco ventosa (o que não é comum no Funchal) e não muito longe do mar talvez por isso não sofrer muito com a altitude. Por falar nisso é engraçado que a estação da Ponta do Pargo a uns 300 m continua acima dos 11. Entretanto as duas estações do Pico do Arieiro e a da bica da cana estão com temperaturas negativas.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (8 Fev 2018 às 00:56)

Incrível...só mesmo com uma calculadora!
Já ocorreu 112,5 mm de precipitação desde que as temperaturas entraram em terreno negativo, isto é, desde as 05h00 de dia 07/01! Sendo 20,7 mm referentes às 22h00; 12,9 mm às 20h00; 10,8 mm às 08h00 desse mesmo dia.
Passando para cm, são 11,3 cm aproximadamente. Sendo as temperaturas negativas, não congelou, o que deve fazer um acumulado incrível na paisagem...


----------



## lserpa (8 Fev 2018 às 01:12)

Boa noite. 
Sigo com 10.1°c e vento calmo. De volta e meia passa uma brisa fraca, mas bem desagradável... a tendência é que desça mais um pouco. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (8 Fev 2018 às 01:14)

Na freguesia de Pedro Miguel está assim. 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (8 Fev 2018 às 01:16)

Esta estação netatmo de ponta delgada está com uma saúde terrível! 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (8 Fev 2018 às 09:52)

Bom dia. A mínima mais baixa registada este ano pela minha estação Oregon foi esta madrugada.
Registou 7,4°c de mínima.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (8 Fev 2018 às 09:56)

A minha Netatmo ficou-se pelos 7,8°c.
Valor diferencial muito aceitável > a 0,5°c. 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (8 Fev 2018 às 10:01)

A temperatura do ar, foi inferior a 8°c por um período relativamente curto.
Apenas 45 minutos.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cluster (8 Fev 2018 às 10:56)

Muito possivelmente o dia de ontem terá sido o mais frio do ano na Madeira. Funchal Observatório teve 10.9 mínima, Funchal/Lido 11.2. A estação mais elevada do Arieiro registou -2.8. De notar que a estação da Ponta do Pargo a 300 não desceu dos 9.8 graus, e Porto Moniz a 35 m de elevação não desceu dos 12.3

PS: Pico do Arieiro acumulou 140,1 mm


----------



## Hawk (8 Fev 2018 às 19:19)

Esta foto foi publicada há pouco no facebook. Alegadamente de ontem ou de hoje embora a cota de neve me surpreenda um pouco.






Autor: José Manuel Mendonça Gouveia
Local: Eira do Serrado


----------



## Hawk (9 Fev 2018 às 16:09)

Finalmente a webcam do Pico do Arieiro descongelou...


----------



## Sanxito (9 Fev 2018 às 16:32)

Hawk disse:


> Esta foto foi publicada há pouco no facebook. Alegadamente de ontem ou de hoje embora a cota de neve me surpreenda um pouco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boa tarde.
Qual será a cota nesta foto??
Obrigado

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (9 Fev 2018 às 16:36)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Qual será a cota nesta foto??
> Obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk



O miradouro fica a 1100m, mas o plano com que a foto é tirada é enganador porque a cota de neve parece estar alinhada com o miradouro o que não é verdade. Diria que a cota estará nos 1350 / 1400 metros.


----------



## Cluster (9 Fev 2018 às 19:09)

Bem o Por do Sol foi Brutal na webcam, imagino com uma máquina fotográfica seria.


----------



## clone (10 Fev 2018 às 13:53)




----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2018 às 15:34)




----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (11 Fev 2018 às 16:22)

clone disse:


>


Que foto fantástica!!


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2018 às 20:15)

Não sei se isto já aconteceu mas o recorde de temperatura máxima de Fevereiro ('61-'90) em Sta. Maria foi hoje batido. Infelizmente a estação esteve com problemas nas 2 horas anteriores por isso a validade do registo levanta algumas suspeitas. É esperar pelo boletim.


----------



## Vicente Limberg (12 Fev 2018 às 03:53)

Qual é o local habitado mais alto da Madeira?


----------



## Hawk (12 Fev 2018 às 10:10)

Vicente Limberg disse:


> Qual é o local habitado mais alto da Madeira?



Em termos de altitude média deverá ser o Ribeiro Frio, em Santana, que fica localizado a 860 metros de altitude.

O Jardim da Serra, em Câmara de Lobos, é uma povoação maior (3300 habitantes), tem uma altitude média inferior ao Ribeiro Frio (750 metros) mas as últimas casas da povoação estão acima dos 1050 metros.

Isto para falar de localidades, porque a casa de abrigo do Pico Ruivo (localizada acima dos 1800 metros) é também habitada por funcionários do Parque Natural da Madeira.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Fev 2018 às 11:28)

Bom dia!
Antes de mais, bom feriado a todos!
Vim aqui porque não conseguia conter para mim mesmo a maluquice dos modelos relativamente aos dias 20/21 e 22/23 de fevereiro para os açores.
Cotas de neve incríveis, a alcançar os 200/300 m, e temperatura aos 2. de 7/8 graus no GFS, o que equivale a menos ainda na "vida real"... para estes acontecimentos de neve a temperatura aos 2m pode perfeitamente estar por volta dos 11 graus nesse modelo...
Enfim, espero não ter alterado a probabilidade dos acontecimentos com esta publicação,  mas, de qualquer forma, não se acredita nisto


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2018 às 11:57)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Enfim, espero não ter alterado a probabilidade dos acontecimentos com esta publicação



Tarde de mais.

Por causa de ti esta besta de 948 hPa vai desaparecer na próxima saída. Culpa tua.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Fev 2018 às 12:33)

Orion disse:


> Tarde de mais.
> 
> Por causa de ti esta besta de 948 hPa vai desaparecer na próxima saída. Culpa tua.


Vai mesmo, @Orion? Ahahah em termos futurológicos, estas previsões são, digamos, apenas para rir


----------



## lserpa (13 Fev 2018 às 14:39)

Bom carnaval a todos.
Esta madrugada foi bastante alagada pelos meus lados, a minha estação Oregon registou 31.4mm, uma outra a uns 600 metros daqui registou 28mm. 
o meu copo da netatmo registou 15mm, está claramente mal calibrado... 
o acumulado de fevereiro vai em 31,4mm lolol... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Fev 2018 às 14:47)

A minha.
Ignorar a direção do vento, de volta e meia apenas indica norte... “PDI” 




A do meu “vizinho”
A pressão atm dele está brutalmente descalibrada.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Fev 2018 às 12:47)

Bem, a meu ver:
É provável que para a semana o inverno mostre águas de seu nome.
Parece provável que um ciclone de forte intensidade se vai aproximar dos Açores.
É possível que ocorram alguns eventos de anti-pasmaceira anticiclónica (quem me dera que houvesse uma pasmaceira ciclónica...)
Parece possível a ocorrência de neve nos pontos mais altos de algumas ilhas, além do Pico.
É bonito pensar numa qualquer possibilidade de ocorrência de neve em situações algo invulgares.
E tenho dito


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2018 às 14:24)

O vento mais próximo da superfície vem de NO. Em altitude o vento vai gradualmente rondando para ENE/NE. O cisalhamento em imagens


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2018 às 18:12)

A lestada está a gerar temperaturas anormalmente elevadas no Nordeste.


----------



## Pek (15 Fev 2018 às 05:05)

Montanha do Pico, 14 de janeiro de 2018:


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Fev 2018 às 10:34)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Parece provável que um ciclone de forte intensidade se vai aproximar dos Açores.



E para a Madeira também? 
Alguém disposto a postar uma previsão do estado do tempo e do mar para a próxima semana no Funchal? Com bom tempo por favor


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2018 às 11:26)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Alguém disposto a postar uma previsão do estado do tempo e do mar para a próxima semana no Funchal? Com bom tempo por favor



Quando?

Por exemplo, estás a ver os 'L' na imagem? Representam uma depressão e algumas são bastante agressivas. A dispersão dos 'L' é indicadora da incerteza da previsão.






A única coisa que te posso escrever com alguma certeza é que para a semana o tempo estará instável e é possível que o _mau tempo_ chegue à Madeira.


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Fev 2018 às 11:40)

Orion disse:


> ... para a semana o tempo estará instável e é possível que o _mau tempo_ chegue à Madeira.


Tempo instável tipo o quê? Avião a abanar e levadas de água a rachar o chão ao meio? 
É que tenho mesmo de ir!


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2018 às 11:54)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Tempo instável tipo o quê? Avião a abanar e levadas de água a rachar o chão ao meio?
> É que tenho mesmo de ir!



Improvável que seja um ciclone severo 

Ainda assim não se pode excluir vento com intensidade suficiente para cancelar voos mas isso já faz parte da climatologia local.

É muito cedo para dar mais pormenores. O estado do tempo na Madeira dependerá da localização da depressão que afetará os Açores a partir do dia 20 e das consequências que isso terá na circulação atmosférica.


----------



## lserpa (15 Fev 2018 às 12:44)

Esta até deveria estar no separador de modelos de sonho  que cena hein! 
Flores




Faial




A probabilidade de isto vir a acontecer é miserável, mas tendo em conta que tivemos este verão um super furacão a raspar as nossas costas, já nem ponho nada de parte lolol 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Fev 2018 às 16:54)

E o tão indesejado momento chegou, como chega quase sempre: destruição total do frio e da precipitação prevista para São Miguel, e os Açores em geral.
É incrível. Vou já anotar os momentos em que prevê eventos incríveis e o GFS se reformula totalmente.Eram 4: o de hoje, o de dia 20/21, o de dia 22 e o de dia 24. Vai sempre adiando um possível acontecimento incrível. 
Qual a % de acerto deste modelo para eventos de mau tempo, a uma distância temporal de 7/10 dias?
Acho que se devia reponderar se deverá continuar a constar a previsão de 10 dias nos meteogramas. Todos sabemos que a % de acerto é muito baixa, mas acabamos por estar sempre a verificar as atualizações com mais esperanças do que era suposto.
ECM...Mais uma vez estiveste mais perto...


----------



## Windmill (15 Fev 2018 às 18:33)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> E o tão indesejado momento chegou, como chega quase sempre: destruição total do frio e da precipitação prevista para São Miguel, e os Açores em geral.
> É incrível. Vou já anotar os momentos em que prevê eventos incríveis e o GFS se reformula totalmente.Eram 4: o de hoje, o de dia 20/21, o de dia 22 e o de dia 24. Vai sempre adiando um possível acontecimento incrível.
> Qual a % de acerto deste modelo para eventos de mau tempo, a uma distância temporal de 7/10 dias?
> Acho que se devia reponderar se deverá continuar a constar a previsão de 10 dias nos meteogramas. Todos sabemos que a % de acerto é muito baixa, mas acabamos por estar sempre a verificar as atualizações com mais esperanças do que era suposto.
> ECM...Mais uma vez estiveste mais perto...



Não é fácil entrar aqui alguma coisa de jeito. Se cá já é difícil, quanto mais para a Madeira e Continente.
É escusado seguir modelos a mais de 5 dias aqui para os Açores, daí ser o arquipélago uma das regiões do planeta onde mais difícil se torna fazer uma previsão.
O anticiclone desde o dealbar dos anos 90 que deixou a sua volatilidade.
Enfim, como diz ainda o meu avô de quase cem anos: " no meu tempo é que era. Agora esta gente nem sabe o que é inverno"...


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2018 às 18:37)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Todos sabemos que a % de acerto é muito baixa, mas *(eu) acabo*mos por estar sempre a verificar as atualizações com mais esperanças do que era suposto.



Espero que não te importes mas para que fique mais realista fiz uma pequena modificação


----------



## lserpa (15 Fev 2018 às 18:39)

O que poderia estar previsto seria uma dessas tempestades épicas! Mas, o ECM tem estado muito mais certo que o GFS 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (15 Fev 2018 às 18:41)

O gfs a puxar pelo wishcast da malta  depois das cotas de neve surrais que o gfs previa já estou por tudo...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2018 às 18:42)

Para o dia 19 o ECM indica rajadas de 198 km/h no flanco oeste da depressão. Haja fartura 

Em teoria não fará isso aqui. Contudo, é cedo para excluir o que quer que seja 











(rajada inflacionada pela orografia)


----------



## lserpa (15 Fev 2018 às 18:50)

Seria um blizzard nos pontos mais altos das ilhas hahaha


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (15 Fev 2018 às 18:53)

Falando agora de coisas mais concretas. 
Sigo com 12,4° e a baixar, chuvisco e é muito provável que esteja já a nevar no Pico a uma cota média 1600/1500 mt.
Mais uma vez o GFS acertou ao lado e o ECM manteve os seu 1400mt de cota.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (15 Fev 2018 às 19:18)

11,7 e continua a baixar 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cluster (16 Fev 2018 às 13:02)

Olá a todos.

Na próxima sexta vou à Madeira até segunda para mostrar a ilha a um casal amigo. A ideia geral seria mais a parte das caminhadas na natureza e vistas, depois relaxar um pouco as pernas na costa sul/sudoeste de tshirt. Isto tudo é muito bonito num cenário típico, mas olhando para o ECM parece-me que vamos ter sudoeste com chuva e vento moderado. Lá se vai o sol da costa sul, mas eventualmente até as levadas podem se tornar perigosas de fazer. Estava a pensar pelo menos fazer o Caldeirão Verde, sei que fecharam a vereda do Pico do Arieiro. Tendo em conta que faltam 7(8 se não contarmos sexta, chegamos à noite) dias é certo que ainda possa mudar, mas a probabilidade começa a baixar.


----------



## Azathoth (16 Fev 2018 às 15:13)

Hawk disse:


> Em termos de altitude média deverá ser o Ribeiro Frio, em Santana, que fica localizado a 860 metros de altitude.
> 
> O Jardim da Serra, em Câmara de Lobos, é uma povoação maior (3300 habitantes), tem uma altitude média inferior ao Ribeiro Frio (750 metros) mas as últimas casas da povoação estão acima dos 1050 metros.
> 
> Isto para falar de localidades, porque a casa de abrigo do Pico Ruivo (localizada acima dos 1800 metros) é também habitada por funcionários do Parque Natural da Madeira.



Na zona das Carreiras, perto do Restaurante O Abrigo do Pastor tem tb umas habitações, e fica um pouco acima dos 1000 m.
E depois há o Hotel Pico da Urze no Paúl da Serra a 1350 m.


----------



## Hawk (16 Fev 2018 às 16:10)

Cluster disse:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> Na próxima sexta vou à Madeira até segunda para mostrar a ilha a um casal amigo. A ideia geral seria mais a parte das caminhadas na natureza e vistas, depois relaxar um pouco as pernas na costa sul/sudoeste de tshirt. Isto tudo é muito bonito num cenário típico, mas olhando para o ECM parece-me que vamos ter sudoeste com chuva e vento moderado. Lá se vai o sol da costa sul, mas eventualmente até as levadas podem se tornar perigosas de fazer. Estava a pensar pelo menos fazer o Caldeirão Verde, sei que fecharam a vereda do Pico do Arieiro. Tendo em conta que faltam 7(8 se não contarmos sexta, chegamos à noite) dias é certo que ainda possa mudar, mas a probabilidade começa a baixar.



A vereda do Arieiro já foi reaberta.

Pelo que vejo nos modelos, não está previsto nada de particularmente relevante no próximo fim de semana. De qualquer forma, dá sempre jeito dar uma olhadela às webcams espalhadas pela ilha antes de se deslocar às levadas. Em particular a do Arieiro já que se tiver nevoeiro perde-se muito da sua espectacularidade.


----------



## Cluster (16 Fev 2018 às 16:47)

Hawk disse:


> A vereda do Arieiro já foi reaberta.
> 
> Pelo que vejo nos modelos, não está previsto nada de particularmente relevante no próximo fim de semana. De qualquer forma, dá sempre jeito dar uma olhadela às webcams espalhadas pela ilha antes de se deslocar às levadas. Em particular a do Arieiro já que se tiver nevoeiro perde-se muito da sua espectacularidade.



Obrigado Hawk. No IPMA a coisa parece feia (para quem queira passear ou relaxar, chuva todos os dias com vento moderado de sudoeste). Eu sei das webcams e concordo contigo essa vereda não é tão espectacular se tivermos com as nuvens à frente, a noticia do Fecho que li foi ontem no diário. De qualquer maneira estou a tentar planear contando com alternativas, apesar de tudo acho que o Caldeirão Verde/Inferno (para já as minhas favoritas) devem estar fazíveis, mesmo com uns chuvisco? Só a fiz em Agosto e Setembro, uma vez apanhei chuvisco em Setembro e foi fixe a laurisilva ajudou, de qualquer maneira tive muito mais cuidado devido ao chão mais escorregadio.


----------



## Hawk (16 Fev 2018 às 19:21)

Cluster disse:


> Obrigado Hawk. No IPMA a coisa parece feia (para quem queira passear ou relaxar, chuva todos os dias com vento moderado de sudoeste). Eu sei das webcams e concordo contigo essa vereda não é tão espectacular se tivermos com as nuvens à frente, a noticia do Fecho que li foi ontem no diário. De qualquer maneira estou a tentar planear contando com alternativas, apesar de tudo acho que o Caldeirão Verde/Inferno (para já as minhas favoritas) devem estar fazíveis, mesmo com uns chuvisco? Só a fiz em Agosto e Setembro, uma vez apanhei chuvisco em Setembro e foi fixe a laurisilva ajudou, de qualquer maneira tive muito mais cuidado devido ao chão mais escorregadio.



A levada do Caldeirão Verde está ok, mas de momento não é possível continuar até ao Caldeirão do Inferno. O ideal até é fazer as levadas após alguns dias de chuva porque as cascatas estão mais pujantes e as pequenas lagoas cheias de água. A levada é segura e mesmo com aguaceiros faz-se bem, mas mais perto da data verifica se há avisos do IPMA. 

Cuidado para não deixar escalpe nos túneis


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (17 Fev 2018 às 01:41)

Neste momento em São Roque do Pico estão 9,5 de temperatura.


----------



## lserpa (17 Fev 2018 às 01:43)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Neste momento em São Roque do Pico estão 9,5 de temperatura.



Já choveu aí? Aqui pelo Faial já... e aqueceu um pouco.
Sigo agora com 11,4°


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (17 Fev 2018 às 01:47)

lserpa disse:


> Já choveu aí? Aqui pelo Faial já... e aqueceu um pouco.
> Sigo agora com 11,4°
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


O céu está limpo e uma brisa gelada.


----------



## lserpa (17 Fev 2018 às 01:51)

Creio que estão a ocorrer algumas inversões um pouco por toda a região. 
Por exemplo esta estação do SRPCBA e fica a apenas 330 metros







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (17 Fev 2018 às 04:43)

Boas noites,
E para tirar a prova dos 9, subi a Serra de Água de Pau (aos 920m ~) e registei a temperatura num termómetro La Crosse amarrado com um cordão ao vidro lateral do carro. Registei 4,4 graus de temperatura mínima pelas 2h da madrugada.
Na freguesia dos Remédios (altitude ~ 300m) estavam já 8,5 graus pela mesma hora.
Houve de facto um acentuado arrefecimento noturno gerado pela falta de nuvens e pela ausência de vento, associadas a uma atmosfera arrefecida e digna de inverno.
No entanto, a temperatura prevista para uma altitude de 1000m era de 5 graus (GFS) o que vem alertar para previsões de futuro próximo sobre temperaturas baixas. As temperaturas indicadas no modelo parecem referir-se a situação não afetada pela insolação (de facto, se virmos restritivamente, prever para uma altitude não é prever para um lugar nessa altitude).
Além disso, não é evidente que a inversão térmica esteja ainda completa, pelo menos até essa hora, pois a serra aparenta estar mais fria que as localidades junto ao mar ou a baixa altitude, mesmo as situadas em vales.
Há um acentuado arrefecimento noturno, com os vales a registar temperaturas mais baixas que as outras localidades.


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2018 às 10:46)




----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (17 Fev 2018 às 10:57)

Para recordar mais tarde, porque recordar é viver: o mountain forecast prevê 26 cm de neve para os dias 24 e 25 de fevereiro para o pico da vara.


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2018 às 11:10)

Temperaturas de Janeiro a meio de Fevereiro. Nada mau.


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2018 às 11:49)

O IM canadiano atualizou os seus produtos de satélite com o novo satélite da NOAA.

Para se ver a ciclogénese explosiva que começará amanhã (escolher à descrição):

 https://weather.gc.ca/satellite/satellite_anim_e.html?sat=goes&area=enam&type=vvi / https://weather.gc.ca/satellite/satellite_anim_e.html?sat=goes&area=enam&type=visible / https://weather.gc.ca/satellite/satellite_anim_e.html?sat=goes&area=enam&type=1070

A projeção do Atl. Norte foi melhorada:

 https://weather.gc.ca/satellite/satellite_anim_e.html?sat=goes&area=sigwx&type=visible / https://weather.gc.ca/satellite/satellite_anim_e.html?sat=goes&area=sigwx&type=vvi / https://weather.gc.ca/satellite/satellite_anim_e.html?sat=goes&area=sigwx&type=1070


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2018 às 12:11)

Para facilitar, cá deixo a animação (automática) do espectro visível do GOES-16 relativamente aos Açores. Apresenta as 5 horas anteriores em intervalos de 15 mins.

 https://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/get-abi?satellite=GOESEastfullDiskband02&lat=38.2&lon=-25.5&zoom=1&type=Animation&numframes=20&width=1000&height=1000&quality=100&palette=ir1.pal


----------



## Cluster (19 Fev 2018 às 14:49)

Hawk disse:


> A levada do Caldeirão Verde está ok, mas de momento não é possível continuar até ao Caldeirão do Inferno. O ideal até é fazer as levadas após alguns dias de chuva porque as cascatas estão mais pujantes e as pequenas lagoas cheias de água. A levada é segura e mesmo com aguaceiros faz-se bem, mas mais perto da data verifica se há avisos do IPMA.
> 
> Cuidado para não deixar escalpe nos túneis


 
Obrigado pelas dicas, realmente as previsões não mudam até dão mais chuva:






Tenho olhado para as webcams e o pico tem andado encoberto, por isso acho que passeios pelo Paul da Serra também estarão fora de questão, pelo menos para mostrar algo mais que uma viagem dentro das nuvens . Estou a ficar sem ideias/rotas.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (20 Fev 2018 às 13:50)

Boa tarde!
Tenho uma questão a colocar aqui, sobre o pós-frontal relativo aos dias 24 a 27 de fevereiro.
A cada atualização, prevê-se menos precipitação, parecendo até que o pós-frontal irá ser relativamente seco. Seco de mais para a conjuntura ciclónica prevista para esses dias.
Fatores que a expliquem?
Ou fatores que duvidem dessa aparente secura ciclónica?
É que de secura anticiclónica estamos habituados a falar, e o AA é sempre o responsável pelos pós-frontais secos.
Como será desta vez, mesmo tendo em conta a distância temporal?


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2018 às 14:47)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> A cada atualização, prevê-se menos precipitação, parecendo até que o pós-frontal irá ser relativamente seco. Seco de mais para a conjuntura ciclónica prevista para esses dias.
> Fatores que a expliquem?



Qual conjuntura ciclónica?






O anticiclone, e respetiva crista, ajudará no estabelecimento de uma corrente de noroeste. Desde quando é que esse fluxo é chuvoso?

Por essa altura a depressão já está a nordeste, sendo a sua influência muito menor. Para dia 26 a localização da chuva depende do trajeto da depressão.

---

E já de vez, Natal com 2 meses de atraso


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2018 às 14:54)

Orion disse:


> O anticiclone, e respetiva crista, ajudará no estabelecimento de uma corrente de noroeste. Desde quando é que esse fluxo é chuvoso?



Se o CAPE for relevante até pode haver alguma linha de instabilidade mas tipicamente a meteorologia é fresca com aguaceiros mais ou menos dispersos.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (20 Fev 2018 às 15:00)

@Orion , a única possibilidade que temos de ver neve é com um fluxo de NO, e se pressão atmosférica <1000 hpa não é depressão, então o que é uma depressão.
Obrigatoriamente tem de haver sempre um fluxo anticiclónico, mais ou menos intenso, neste setor da depressão, até porque são sempre os anticiclones que alimentam as depressões.
Só são possíveis situações de neve nos Açores com tal fluxo, pois é a única forma de ser injetado ar de latitudes bastante superiores.
Desta vez, temos temperatura suficiente, pois o fluxo é interessante.
Mas, visto estarmos neste setor do ciclone, "devia" haver mais instabilidade. Pelo menos foi assim que fui habituado nos anos da minha infância, em que os ventos de N/NO de inverno estavam geralmente relacionados com aguaceiros de granizo.
Não vejo como não poderá ser instável uma corrente deste quadrante para os dias em questão...


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2018 às 15:14)

Hoje comemora-se o 8º aniversário do dilúvio na Madeira.






Com a NAO- que se avizinha é quase certo que a Madeira terá chuva. Resta saber quanta.

Cá fica a imagem da pluma tropical, vinda das Caraíbas.


----------



## Windmill (20 Fev 2018 às 15:34)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> @Orion , a única possibilidade que temos de ver neve é com um fluxo de NO, e se pressão atmosférica <1000 hpa não é depressão, então o que é uma depressão.
> Obrigatoriamente tem de haver sempre um fluxo anticiclónico, mais ou menos intenso, neste setor da depressão, até porque são sempre os anticiclones que alimentam as depressões.
> Só são possíveis situações de neve nos Açores com tal fluxo, pois é a única forma de ser injetado ar de latitudes bastante superiores.
> Desta vez, temos temperatura suficiente, pois o fluxo é interessante.
> ...



O Orion por natureza é um pessimista convicto 
Aliás pelos seus posts diria mesmo um dos maiores pessimistas aqui do fórum, já que as suas previsões para o Grupo Central passam sempre ao lado... cada tiro, cada melro....Pelo menos aqui para a minha zona.
Quanto ao resto, creio que estão criadas mais ou menos as mínimas condições para uma boa granizada a cotas médias altas, á excepção das Flores e Corvo onde parece que o frio será maior, por isso relaxa e aproveita o que aí vem


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2018 às 15:47)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Mas, visto estarmos neste setor do ciclone, "devia" haver mais instabilidade. Pelo menos foi assim que fui habituado nos anos da minha infância, em que os ventos de N/NO de inverno estavam geralmente relacionados com aguaceiros de granizo.
> Não vejo como não poderá ser instável uma corrente deste quadrante para os dias em questão...



Não acho que 'deva' haver mais instabilidade. Todos os eventos são diferentes e o que não falta são pós-frontais frescos com o habitual  aguaceiros locais. Quando é que aconteceu o último pós-frontal com trovoada e granizo, por exemplo? Nem sei o ano 

Voltando ao 'Seco de mais para a conjuntura ciclónica prevista para esses dias', o fluxo de noroeste até tem uma HR decente mas nunca será muito chuvoso devido à AP inerentemente baixa.







Tendo em conta as condições previstas o GFS a 120h mostra o 'normal'   Aguaceiros com, eventualmente, a possibilidade da ocorrência de uma linha de instabilidade. Mesmo que o CAPE aumente o output dificilmente será diferente. Dilúvios locais decorrentes de células dispersas é para modelos como o AROME.






Até se pode especular sobre a influência da anomalia positiva da SST na geração de aguaceiros vs subida da cota de neve & aguaceiros de neve vs granizo mas, na minha ótica, só vale a pena fazer esse exercício quando houver certezas relativamente ao frio. Amanhã olho para isso


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2018 às 16:20)

Orion disse:


> Amanhã olho para isso













Daqui a pouco há mais ECMWF. Se a saída anterior se repetir...






... o GFS está a exagerar brutalmente. A outra depressão vai quebrar precocemente (na perspetiva dos amantes de neve) a crista anticiclónica.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (20 Fev 2018 às 16:31)

Então quando sair a próxima espero pela tua opinião!


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2018 às 17:27)

A 120h, no GFS, dá 1.5º+- (ver linha vermelha dentro do círculo verde) a 925hPa (+-740 metros de altitude) no G. Ocidental.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (20 Fev 2018 às 17:36)

E no g oriental 4,5 °... Torna-se difícil


----------



## Windmill (20 Fev 2018 às 18:12)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> E no g oriental 4,5 °... Torna-se difícil


Vocês aí pelo Grupo Oriental  são tão choramingas, credo! 
Não vejo ninguém aqui dos grupos ocidental e central a chorar tanto como vocês aí.
Mais fácil cai neve em S. Miguel por ser uma ilha maior e com altitudes elevadas, do que por aqui pela Graciosa, Corvo ou até mesmo Faial...
aliás a segunda maior elevação dos Açores situa-se exactamente aí (Pico da Vara)
O stress mata!  
E não meus amigos orientais, aqui pela Graciosa, neve só mesmo em sonhos, portanto por cá estamos ainda bem piores que vocês por aí


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 18:17)

*Off Topic: 



luismeteo3 disse:



Foram descobertos 3 novos minerais na zona do vulcão do Fogo na ilha de São Miguel! A descoberta foi feita por geólogos italianos. Estou a ver na TV não tenho link por enquanto...
		
Clique para expandir...

Isto é fascinante e representativo da grande riqueza mineralógica dos Açores, pois sendo assim juntamente com a faialite são já 4 os minerais pela primeira vez encontrados e descritos que os Açores deram à ciência. Não é nada comum...
*


----------



## Cluster (20 Fev 2018 às 18:19)

Orion disse:


> Hoje comemora-se o 8º aniversário do dilúvio na Madeira.
> 
> 
> Com a NAO- que se avizinha é quase certo que a Madeira terá chuva. Resta saber quanta.
> ...



Ok agora estou me a assustar, sábado, domingo e segunda são os dias que a malta vai andar a passear na ilha. Qualquer semelhança com o 20 de Fevereiro é assustador, esperar que seja só uns aguaceiros!


----------



## lserpa (20 Fev 2018 às 18:34)

Windmill disse:


> Vocês aí pelo Grupo Oriental  são tão choramingas, credo!
> Não vejo ninguém aqui dos grupos ocidental e central a chorar tanto como vocês aí.
> Mais fácil cai neve em S. Miguel por ser uma ilha maior e com altitudes elevadas, do que por aqui pela Graciosa, Corvo ou até mesmo Faial...
> aliás a segunda maior elevação dos Açores situa-se exactamente aí (Pico da Vara)
> ...


Digamos que no Faial até não é incomum a queda de neve no ponto mais alto, o que é incomum é esta acumular...
Tenho registos de quase todos os anos, desde 2011 até 2015, só nestes últimos é que não obtive registos.
Por exemplo, aa que se segue está no meu instagram e é de 2014 




E registo foi feito a menos de 1000 metros de altitude. 
20 minutos depois, a neve já era... Frizzing level de 1200 metros e nas condições ideais, têm destes resultados, temos é que aprender a decifrá-los e estar lá no momento exato. 
A temperatura antes do evento aos 950 metros, era de 2 graus positivos, tive a sorte de apanhar uma célula com precipitação forte, o que fez baixar um pouco mais a temperatura.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2018 às 18:35)

O frio mais significativo fica pouco tempo. Parece-me que no ECM há também uma linha de instabilidade pós-frontal.

Como é habitual, é mais provável granizo do que neve mas a madrugada de 24 pode ser prometedora no G. Ocidental. Ainda é cedo e amanhã há mais.


----------



## Windmill (20 Fev 2018 às 18:37)

lserpa disse:


> Digamos que no Faial até não é incomum a queda de neve no ponto mais alto, o que é incomum é esta acumular...
> Tenho registos de quase todos os anos, desde 2011 até 2015, só nestes últimos é que não obtive registos.
> Por exemplo, aa que se segue está no meu instagram e é de 2014
> 
> ...


Eu sei lserpa!

Mas as altitudes por S. Miguel são maiores. É o ideal para acumular. Infelizmente aqui pela Graciosa  não temos condições para ver nevar ou acumular...
e ainda há aqueles que se queixam.... de rir!


----------



## lserpa (20 Fev 2018 às 18:41)

Pela saída lunática  do gfs, até no Morro dos Homens (corvo) podem cair uns flocos lolol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (20 Fev 2018 às 18:50)

Pelo MF, o qual creio que tenha muitos pózinhos do ECMWF, aqui para o Cabeço Gordo mantém mais ou menos a possibilidade de alguma neve e -1, pena mesmo é prever pouca precipitação... mas, falta ainda algum tempo.







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2018 às 23:02)

Já há uns tempos que não se via isto.


----------



## lserpa (20 Fev 2018 às 23:04)

Orion disse:


> Já há uns tempos que não se via isto.



Por coincidência acabei de fazer o mesmo!  colocaram o GC em aviso amarelo para precipitação, fui então verificar como estava o Arome 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2018 às 23:26)

Bom, aparentemente até se pode ter neve nos pontos mais altos do G. Ocidental e eventualmente Central. Quanto mais alto for o CAPE mais granizo haverá.


----------



## lserpa (20 Fev 2018 às 23:53)

Começou a chover, chove forte por aqui


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (21 Fev 2018 às 00:04)

Entretanto abrandou, mas em 2 minutos, foi 2mm! 
Se isto voltar a mandar umas chuvadas destas, a noite promete 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (21 Fev 2018 às 00:31)

Por São Roque do Pico não chove mas o vento é audível. O IPMA já está a prever neve no Pico para os 1100 metros no Sábado. Faz-me lembrar 2009.


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2018 às 10:03)

A depressão ligeiramente a sul do G. Ocidental.


----------



## lserpa (21 Fev 2018 às 10:04)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Por São Roque do Pico não chove mas o vento é audível. O IPMA já está a prever neve no Pico para os 1100 metros no Sábado. Faz-me lembrar 2009.



O IPMA está a ser cauteloso, é o que é  pelo andar da carroça vai 300 metros mais abaixo 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Fev 2018 às 10:11)

Previsão para sábado, 24.fevereiro.2018
*GRUPO OCIDENTAL*
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Descida da temperatura.
Aguaceiros, por vezes de granizo e que poderão ser de *neve acima dos 800 metros*.
Vento noroeste fresco (30/40 km/h) com rajadas até 60 km/h.

*GRUPO CENTRAL*
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Descida da temperatura do ar.
Aguaceiros por vezes de granizo e que serão de neve na ilha do Pico acima dos 1100 metros.
Vento norte moderado (20/30 km/h) tornando-se muito fresco (40/50 km/h) com rajadas até 75 km/h.

*GRUPO ORIENTAL*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, passando a aguaceiros.
Vento sul bonançoso (10/20 km/h) tornando-se moderado a fresco (20/40 km/h) com
rajadas até 50 km/h e rodando para norte.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
*GRUPO OCIDENTAL:*
Mar cavado. Ondas noroeste de 4 a 5 metros, aumentando para 5 a 6 metros.
*GRUPO CENTRAL:*
Mar cavado, tornando-se grosso. Ondas noroeste de 3 a 4 metros, aumentando para 4 a 5 metros.
*GRUPO ORIENTAL:*
Mar de pequena vaga tornando-se cavado.
Ondas noroeste de 2 a 3 metros, aumentando para 4 a 5 metros.

Meteorologista: C. Ramalho
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA - PORTUGAL

_Atualizado a 21 de fevereiro de 2018 às 0:9 UTC
_
Nunca percebi porque o IPMA geralmente omite a neve no Pico.


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2018 às 10:22)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> Nunca percebi porque o IPMA geralmente omite a neve no Pico.



Deve ser porque é habitual e, principalmente, de difícil acesso.


----------



## lserpa (21 Fev 2018 às 10:29)

E desta vez, tudo indica que a estrada terá neve. Visto  que a estrada sobe até aos 1200 e poucos metros. 
Pela previsão deles, 1100 metros já cobre uma parte da estrada. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (21 Fev 2018 às 10:31)

Espetacular, parece que é desta!


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2018 às 10:33)

lserpa disse:


> Pela previsão deles, 1100 metros já cobre uma parte da estrada.



Daí terem inserido na previsão (especulação minha).

---

Bom, em termos de frio não me parece que o G. Oriental vá ter muita sorte. O fluxo de noroeste tinha que ser mais intenso/demorado ou vir de norte. Alguém quer subir o Pico da Vara? Se chover é mais provável granizo.

Quanto aos restantes, é nestas alturas que uma anomalia positiva da SST (e a da região deve rondar os +1.5º com a temperatura nos 17/18º) não convém. Ainda se as ilhas fossem maiores para acumular mais frio...

Tem que se elevar os pontos mais altos das ilhas para se ter mais neve


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2018 às 10:42)

O dia 24 aparenta ser bastante desagradável no G. Ocidental. HR nos 60% e rajadas nos 50/55 qph. 7º de mínima pelo IPMA (Corvo)


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2018 às 14:36)

https://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/cgi-b...0&height=1000&palette=ir1.pal&palette=ir1.pal

Interessante convecção a sudeste das Flores. Nada de trovoada pelo que consigo saber.

Aqui  moderada intermitente.


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Fev 2018 às 16:04)

Boa Tarde

Dizer que por aqui temos tido um dia cinzento e com alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados ... Ainda agora acabou de cair mais um ... Tudo por agora normal para a época em que estamos ...


----------



## Windmill (21 Fev 2018 às 19:22)

lserpa disse:


> Pela saída lunática  do gfs, até no Morro dos Homens (corvo) podem cair uns flocos lolol
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Lserpa, na Graciosa também não neva, e para nevar aqui no Grupo Central só mesmo com muita sorte.
Que raio de mania que alguns têm em pensar que são sempre as vítimas para aquelas bandas do oriente...
Desconhecem por completo a realidade do grupo central!

Amigos de São Miguel e Santa Maria, lamento desapontar vos mas o grupo central não é propriamente o pólo norte.
Mais fácil cai neve em São Miguel do que em algumas ilhas dos grupos central e ocidental.
Neve a sério aqui è só no Pico!
Por essa perspectiva nem chegava a nevar na Madeira ...


Windmill disse:


> Lserpa, na Graciosa também não neva, e para nevar aqui no Grupo Central só mesmo com muita sorte.
> Que raio de mania que alguns têm em pensar que são sempre as vítimas para aquelas bandas do oriente...
> Desconhecem por completo a realidade do grupo central!
> 
> ...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (21 Fev 2018 às 19:35)

@Windmill, então qual é a tua expectativa para queda de neve eventual em todo o arquipélago?


----------



## Windmill (21 Fev 2018 às 19:55)

Pelo andar da carruagem e avaliando as cartas, aposto em queda de neve no Pico até â cota de 1000 metros ou menos um pouco, nas montanhas mais altas das Flores, Faial, São Miguel e talvez Terceira.
Todo o resto ficam de parte.
As ilhas são pequenas demais para acumular frio. As únicas ilhas dos Açores que conseguem acumular mais frio , por serem maiores e com altitudes mais elevadas, são obviamente a montanha do Pico, e as serras mais altas das Flores, e São Miguel. Não é por acaso que neve aqui pela Graciosa não existe.
A altitude e a dimensão territorial das ilhas são factores decisivos para tal.
Veja se o caso da Madeira situada muito a sul dos Açores, próxima do continente africano, e no entanto, queda de neve por lá  não é acontecimento raro, mais uma vez graças à orografia e dimensão da ilha.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (21 Fev 2018 às 20:01)

Windmill disse:


> Pelo andar da carruagem e avaliando as cartas, aposto em queda de neve no Pico até â cota de 1000 metros ou menos um pouco, nas montanhas mais altas das Flores, Faial, São Miguel e talvez Terceira.
> Todo o resto ficam de parte.
> As ilhas são pequenas demais para acumular frio. As únicas ilhas dos Açores que conseguem acumular mais frio , por serem maiores e com altitudes mais elevadas, são obviamente a montanha do Pico, e as serras mais altas das Flores, e São Miguel. Não é por acaso que neve aqui pela Graciosa não existe.
> A altitude e a dimensão territorial das ilhas são factores decisivos para tal.
> Veja se o caso da Madeira situada muito a sul dos Açores, próxima do continente africano, e no entanto, queda de neve por lá  não é acontecimento raro, mais uma vez graças à orografia e dimensão da ilha.


E que lugares em São Miguel poderão reter mais frio, a teu ver?


----------



## lserpa (21 Fev 2018 às 20:04)

Boas novamente, por aqui sigo com alguns aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, trovoada para já nem vê-la..
Deixo aqui algumas sequências de fotos que tirei por volta das 17:00.
Severe weather made in aZores  



















Por fim, embora a foto não seja esclarecedora, esta foto é de um aguaceiro de neve na montanha do Pico. 
Ao vivo era mais perceptível, na foto nem por isso lol 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Windmill (21 Fev 2018 às 20:33)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> E que lugares em São Miguel poderão reter mais frio, a teu ver?


 Pico da Vara e toda a cordilheira montanhosa oriental da ilha, cujas altitudes ultrapassam obviamente os 1100 metros.
Atitudes aqui nos Açores mais elevadas que as de São Miguel, só na montanha do Pico.
Quanto às restantes ilhas para verem cair neve, a corrente fria tinha de ser mais forte , uma vez que possuem altitudes mais baixas.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (21 Fev 2018 às 20:43)

Windmill disse:


> Pico da Vara e toda a cordilheira montanhosa oriental da ilha, cujas altitudes ultrapassam obviamente os 1100 metros.
> Atitudes aqui nos Açores mais elevadas que as de São Miguel, só na montanha do Pico.
> Quanto às restantes ilhas para verem cair neve, a corrente fria tinha de ser mais forte , uma vez que possuem altitudes mais baixas.


E conheces alguns lugares de acesso razoável e seguro?


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2018 às 21:29)

vs






Se vir a Lagoa de Fogo com neve nunca mais olho para outro modelo sem ser o GFS


----------



## Windmill (21 Fev 2018 às 22:18)

Lagoa do Fogo??? Mais fácil cai por aí do que por aqui...eu ainda sei onde é que vivo...
Já tu parece que te esqueces onde é que vives...bàh!
Anyway, mais uma vez a Graciosa vai ficar à parte deste evento no que toca à neve... Somos uma carta fora do baralho neste arquipélago.
Até no Corvo e em Santa Maria há mais possibilidades de cair alguma coisa ainda que vestígios...
Sem ser a minha ilha, mais alguém arrisca uma opinião sobre mais alguma ilha a ver passar navios?


----------



## lserpa (21 Fev 2018 às 22:20)

Orion disse:


> vs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-5 a 850hpa no corvo!!! What a f....


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (21 Fev 2018 às 22:38)

A minha estacão da netatmo está confiante 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (21 Fev 2018 às 23:46)

Bela convecção aqui à minha beira, mas para já apenas chuvisca.







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2018 às 00:16)

Para sábado à noite o ECM tem um Snow line muito bom aqui para os meus lados! 




Deve ser amigo do GFS hahah



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (22 Fev 2018 às 10:15)

Esta sucessão de frentes deverá deixar bons acumulados na Madeira. Prevêm-se 10 dias particularmente chuvosos.


----------



## Cluster (22 Fev 2018 às 11:02)

Verdade seja dita o IPMA já estava a pintar este cenário na Madeira há muito tempo e parece que sempre acertaram. Até vou ter algum receio de os levar para as estradas mais bonitas, lá vão mais uns calhaus, não só estará chuva como vento o que normalmente resulta no que disse anteriormente.

Em relação à discussão de neve nos Açores, é bastante interessante. De facto a Madeira sendo mais quente, especialmente em temperaturas extremas baixas na costa, tem todos os anos dias de neve. Olhei para as várias ilhas e apesar de São Miguel ter mais Área aparente, em volume é de certo menor que a Madeira. Mais de metade da ilha da Madeira encontra-se acima dos 1000 metros, além disso a ilha é muito mais "gorda" que São Miguel e mesmo o Pico, dito por outras palavras a água do mar está muito mais longe nas nossas zonas de neve, e à volta dessas zonas há muito mais altitude devido à orografia extrema da ilha que realmente só tem elevações baixas nas zonas mais costeiras.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Fev 2018 às 11:02)

Espetacular!


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 11:21)

Se S. Miguel tivesse tantos picos acima de 1400/1500 metros de altitude como a Madeira tem, a ocorrência de neve seria bem mais frequente. O Pico da Vara, ponto mais alto de SM, 'só' tem 1100 m de altitude.


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 11:31)

Ó @Windmill que altura tens?

Se fores ao topo do Pico da Vara acrescentas mais ... metros (completar à descrição) aos tais 1108 da montanha. Satisfeito?


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Fev 2018 às 11:33)

Windmill disse:


> Esse tipo conhece tão bem a sua ilha como eu percebo japonês...não me admira que só diga baboseiras atrás de baboseiras...
> Pico da Vara tem *1108* metros de altitude!
> Actualiza-te, e não choramingues tanto. Não te fica nada bem acredita!
> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pico_da_Vara
> ...


Já chega dessa perseguição ao Orion, não acha?


----------



## rozzo (22 Fev 2018 às 11:34)

*Despiques desse tipo resolvam-nos por outros meios que não os tópicos do fórum sff.*


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 11:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Espetacular!



 moderada a forte intermitente em PDL.

---



Tiagolco disse:


> Já chega dessa perseguição ao Orion, não acha?



Deixa estar. Não vale a pena dar corda


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 11:42)

Um Cb, parece-me. Provavelmente em dissipação.


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 11:53)

@Cluster

Caracterização de SM:






Alguém conhece uma tabela semelhante para a Madeira?


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2018 às 11:55)

Bem, se repararam o site do NWCAS sofreu algumas alterações, algumas boas, outras nem por isso. 
Uma dessas “nem por isso” foi a remoção dos arquipélagos da Madeira e dos Açores dos mapas! 
Entretanto, mandei um e-mail para eles e, responderam atempadamente.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cluster (22 Fev 2018 às 12:19)

Orion, 

Penso que já vi algo parecido, mas não sei onde. Sei que mais metade da ilha é acima dos 1000, posso tentar procurar em casa algumas teses ou material nesse sentido. O wiki diz isto, vale o que vale "Altitude média 1371.6 m".


----------



## Hawk (22 Fev 2018 às 12:29)

Orion disse:


> @Cluster
> 
> Caracterização de SM:
> 
> ...



Encontrei isto:


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 12:51)

Hawk disse:


> Encontrei isto:



37%+- da Madeira está acima dos 800 metros vs 1.9% de SM.

12%+- da Madeira está acima dos 1200 metros vs 0% de SM.

---






Em comparação, 16.4% do Pico está acima dos 800 metros e 3.4% está acima dos 1200 metros.


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 13:05)

S. Jorge é também um caso interessante. O pico da Esperança tem 1053m de altitude vs os 1022m do ponto mais alto da Serra de Sta. Bárbara, Terceira.

Apenas 1.9% da Terceira está acima dos 800 metros vs 3.9% de S. Jorge.

Porque não neva em S. Jorge se já nevou na Terceira? Falta à primeira ganhar mais uns km2.

A Terceira tem 403km2 vs 245km2 de S. Jorge.

---

Um raciocínio análogo poderia ser feito para as Flores. O ponto mais alto tem uns 914m mas a intensidade da frente polar é geralmente superior nas ilhas ocidentais. Falta-lhe mais área.


----------



## Cluster (22 Fev 2018 às 13:12)

Pois, já não sei onde li as estatísticas uma pequena pesquisa rápida agora diz que 35% é acima de 1000 e a altitude média é de 650 m.

Source: https://www.uc.pt/fluc/nicif/riscos/Documentacao/Territorium/T22_Artg/T22_Artg15.pdf


----------



## Cluster (22 Fev 2018 às 13:26)

Orion nunca nevou em São Jorge? De qualquer maneira são Jorge é muito estreito a proximidade à agua é sempre constante. A Madeira é muito mais gorda além das elevações, o efeito de proximidade à água faz muita diferença, não só as elevações ou o tamanho da ilha.


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2018 às 13:29)

Cluster disse:


> Orion nunca nevou em São Jorge? De qualquer maneira são Jorge é muito estreito a proximidade à agua é sempre constante. A Madeira é muito mais gorda além das elevações, o efeito de proximidade à água faz muita diferença, não só as elevações ou o tamanho da ilha.



Sim, neva várias vezes por década em São Jorge 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2018 às 13:31)

Normalmente, quando há neve no Faial e Pico, São Jorge também recebe alguma coisa. Estas 3 ilhas juntas têm muito que se lhe diga... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 13:35)

lserpa disse:


> Sim, neva várias vezes por década em São Jorge
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Como é pouco noticiado é difícil ter uma ideia do que acontece. Veja-se o caso de 2014  https://www.publico.pt/2014/01/07/ecosfera/noticia/ar-polar-traz-neve-aos-acores-1618699

Por vezes os modelos enganam-se. Como tal, resta esperar pelo fds e ver o que acontece. Quem sabe se não há surpresas? 

---
Quer se goste quer não, vai haver frio de Janeiro em fim de Fevereiro. Aproveitem


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (22 Fev 2018 às 16:56)

No GFS continua com  cota de neve nos 500 metros na ilha do pico. Será que vai mesmo nevar a essa altitude? no Faial e em São Jorge também. Era bom.


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2018 às 17:04)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> No GFS continua com  cota de neve nos 500 metros na ilha do pico. Será que vai mesmo nevar a essa altitude? no Faial e em São Jorge também. Era bom.



As cotas modeladas não funcionam para os Açores, embora seja tentador acreditar nelas.
Passo a explicar, por cá temos um fator limitador na acumulação de frio, ou seja, o oceano...
Caso houvesse uma massa de terra mais ampla, esses valores poderiam ter algum sentido.
Por cá, aposto nos 800 metros... menos que isso será difícil, mas não impossível.
O descritivo do IPMA fala em 1000 metros na montanha, valor que iguala o Faial e São Jorge. 
Estão a jogar pelo seguro, em 2014 abusaram nas cotas e nem nevou.... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (22 Fev 2018 às 17:07)

lserpa disse:


> As cotas modeladas não funcionam para os Açores, embora seja tentador acreditar nelas.
> Passo a explicar, por cá temos um fator limitador na acumulação de frio, ou seja, o oceano...
> Caso houvesse uma massa de terra mais ampla, esses valores poderiam ter algum sentido.
> Por cá, aposto nos 800 metros... menos que isso será difícil, mas não impossível.
> ...


Eu lembro-me dessa previsão.


----------



## Mig45 (22 Fev 2018 às 17:17)

Boa tarde, eu já sigo o forum há bastante tempo e hoje resolvi inscrever-me. Se nevar no próximo fim de semana em S. Miguel para que cotas estão a apontar? 900/1000 metros? ou menos?


----------



## Hawk (22 Fev 2018 às 17:21)

lserpa disse:


> As cotas modeladas não funcionam para os Açores, embora seja tentador acreditar nelas.
> Passo a explicar, por cá temos um fator limitador na acumulação de frio, ou seja, o oceano...
> Caso houvesse uma massa de terra mais ampla, esses valores poderiam ter algum sentido.
> Por cá, aposto nos 800 metros... menos que isso será difícil, mas não impossível.
> ...



Grosseiramente, para a Madeira costumo pôr 400 metros em cima da cota prevista pelo GFS. E não costuma falhar muito (embora seja difícil validar em toda a ilha porque neva em zonas não povoadas).


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 17:23)

5000ft  1500m
















A esta distância temporal não há grandes diferenças entre as diversas runs de cada modelo daí que não faça muito mal compará-las. Como me tenho fartado de escrever, o GFS é o modelo para os otimistas.

Neve é para o Pico e eventualmente Flores. As restantes ilhas do G. Central ficam em _suspense_ 

Eu para S. Miguel aposto, como cota, 1500 metros mas fico à espera de uma surpresa _Gêéfesiana_


----------



## Mig45 (22 Fev 2018 às 17:28)

A Madeira tem uma vantagem em relação aos Açores, pelo menos para os amantes da meteorologia, tem estações meteorológicas de altitude. Se existissem pelo menos nas ilhas principais uma ou 2 estações de altitude poderíamos ter uma noção do frio que faz nas zonas montanhosas do Arquipélago


----------



## Hawk (22 Fev 2018 às 17:30)

Entretanto, gera-se alguma histeria em relação ao tempo instável da próxima semana:



> Associadas a uma depressão que também afectará o vizinho arquipélago das Canárias, a Madeira deverá enfrentar chuvas fortes no próximo domingo e na terça-feira. *Os valores de precipitação previstos, indicados em vários sites meteorológicos disponíveis na Internet apontam, particularmente na terça-feira, para níveis próximos do 20 de de Fevereiro de 2010. Isso mesmo nos foi confirmado por várias fontes que reputamos de credíveis, entre elas a do geógrafo e ecologista Raimundo Quintal, que, todavia, foi muito claro ao considerar que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera é uma entidade mais que credível*, salientando que o mesmo ainda não emitiu nenhum aviso de particular relevância à população.
> 
> As Canárias já se estão a preparar para o embate da borrasca, prevendo a Agência Estatal de Meteorologia (Aemet) chuvas torrenciais em Gran Canaria e Tenerife, onde espera precipitação de até 15 litros por metro quadrado em apenas uma hora e até 60 litros em 24 horas.
> 
> ...



in FunchalNoticias

O geógrafo e ecologista Raimundo Quintal é conhecido por "eu bem vos avisei" sendo uma figura de destaque nas TV´s nacionais sempre que episódios de alguma gravidade afectam a Madeira.


----------



## Mig45 (22 Fev 2018 às 17:39)

https://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Pico-da-Vara/forecasts/1103


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 18:06)

Hawk disse:


> Entretanto, gera-se alguma histeria em relação ao tempo instável da próxima semana:



Não diria a repetição do 20 Fev mas parece-me haver condições para um evento significativo. A frente tem alguma intensidade mas o fluxo com HR mais elevada não é muito extenso.

Preparem-se para chuva forte nas cotas baixas. Nas montanhas, como habitualmente, haverão certamente brutais acumulados.

O evento deverá ser principalmente estratiforme. Algumas intrusões de ar seco sempre contribuirão para a redução da precipitação. O mais relevante demorará... algo como 12 horas?


----------



## Hawk (22 Fev 2018 às 18:13)

Orion disse:


> Não diria a repetição do 20 Fev mas parece-me haver condições para um evento significativo. A frente tem alguma intensidade mas o fluxo com HR mais elevada não é muito extenso.
> 
> Preparem-se para chuva forte nas cotas baixas. Nas montanhas, como habitualmente, haverão certamente brutais acumulados.
> 
> O evento deverá ser principalmente estratiforme. Algumas intrusões de ar seco sempre contribuirão para a redução da precipitação. O mais relevante demorará... algo como 12 horas?



Dei uma olhadela nos vários modelos e o ICON parece-me particularmente severo já que chega a prever perto de 60 mm em 3h nalgumas partes da ilha. Qual a validade deste modelo para a região? É tipo Arome que mostra (quase) sempre algo desfasado da realidade?


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2018 às 18:15)

Mig45 disse:


> A Madeira tem uma vantagem em relação aos Açores, pelo menos para os amantes da meteorologia, tem estações meteorológicas de altitude. Se existissem pelo menos nas ilhas principais uma ou 2 estações de altitude poderíamos ter uma noção do frio que faz nas zonas montanhosas do Arquipélago



E há! A rede hidrometeorológica dos Açores. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 18:33)

Hawk disse:


> Dei uma olhadela nos vários modelos e o ICON parece-me particularmente severo já que chega a prever perto de 60 mm em 3h nalgumas partes da ilha. Qual a validade deste modelo para a região? É tipo Arome que mostra (quase) sempre algo desfasado da realidade?



O ECM também por vezes mostra brutais acumulados na costa sul das ilhas dos Açores. É melhor interpretar isso como um indicador da possibilidade da ocorrência de chuva intensa do que vê-lo literalmente. Aliás, o ICON mostra mais ou menos a mesma coisa no evento do dia 27.

Se não estou em erro, e do que me consigo lembrar das discussões no fórum, os solos já estavam algo saturados da chuva que tinha caído antes do dia 20 Fev. Como não me parece que o caso seja o mesmo, o próximo evento é relevante mas não assume contornos críticos.

Vai ocorrer chuva forte, especialmente nos locais propícios a isso. Resta a implementação das precauções habituais.


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2018 às 18:33)

Aqui o IPMA está lhe a dar! 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (22 Fev 2018 às 18:52)

Orion disse:


> O ECM também por vezes mostra brutais acumulados na costa sul das ilhas dos Açores. É melhor interpretar isso como um indicador da possibilidade da ocorrência de chuva intensa do que vê-lo literalmente. Aliás, o ICON mostra mais ou menos a mesma coisa no evento do dia 27.
> 
> Se não estou em erro, e do que me consigo lembrar das discussões no fórum, os solos já estavam algo saturados da chuva que tinha caído antes do dia 20 Fev. Como não me parece que o caso seja o mesmo, o próximo evento é relevante mas não assume contornos críticos.
> 
> Vai ocorrer chuva forte, especialmente nos locais propícios a isso. Resta a implementação das precauções habituais.



Afirmativo, o "20 de Fevereiro" teve como ponto de partida um mês de Fevereiro particularmente chuvoso e depois isto:






Fonte: https://poseur.portugal2020.pt/media/4020/estudo-de-risco-de-aluviões-da-madeira.pdf


----------



## Mig45 (22 Fev 2018 às 21:13)

lserpa disse:


> E há! A rede hidrometeorológica dos Açores.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Essas desconhecia. E tem site? Quando falei em estações estava-me a referir em particular à rede de estações do IPMA


----------



## Mig45 (22 Fev 2018 às 21:14)

Neste momento sigo com 14,4ºC e 86% Hr.


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 21:17)

Se a malta das Flores abrir os congeladores/frigoríficos aumenta a probabilidade da ocorrência de um nevão.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Fev 2018 às 21:23)

O radar da Madeira? Demora?


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 21:25)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> O radar da Madeira? Demora?



Março.


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2018 às 22:00)

E quando mais se precisa de uma estação em funcionamento, vais consultar a estação do cabouco e ela está desligada... espero que resolvam isto rapidamente...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2018 às 22:40)

Mig45 disse:


> Essas desconhecia. E tem site? Quando falei em estações estava-me a referir em particular à rede de estações do IPMA



Sim, é este:
http://portal-sraa.azores.gov.pt/rhma/#


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 23:44)

lserpa disse:


> Bem, se repararam o site do NWCAS sofreu algumas alterações, algumas boas, outras nem por isso.
> Uma dessas “nem por isso” foi a remoção dos arquipélagos da Madeira e dos Açores dos mapas!
> Entretanto, mandei um e-mail para eles e, responderam atempadamente.
> 
> ...



Em que piorou?

O _loop_ agora inclui as ilhas (antes era só a Europa continental) e até dá para fazer zoom com a animação ligada. O descritivo das imagens também foi melhorado.

Já nem me recordo como era antigamente. A Eumetsat está a reorganizar os 3 satélites que tem em órbita (Meteosat 9, 10 e 11) e as imagens que agora aparecem nesse portal (intervalo de 15 mins) são do novo (MS11). 

Será este ano que o Eumetview fica finalmente operacional?


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 23:46)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/149spP_12EKKJODoj1B1eY0Pt0uNO8iQg/view

Comunicado do IPMA relativamente ao evento de frio.


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2018 às 23:47)

Orion disse:


> Em que piorou?
> 
> O _loop_ agora inclui as ilhas (antes era só a Europa continental) e até dá para fazer zoom com a animação ligada. O descritivo das imagens também foi melhorado.
> 
> ...



Lol, agora melhorou, as ilhas não estavam representadas!
Eu pedi para pôr. 
E ficou bem melhor agora  
Eles não as tinham incluído, ficaram disponíveis hoje de manhã. 
Ainda bem que reclamei 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2018 às 23:53)

Orion disse:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/149spP_12EKKJODoj1B1eY0Pt0uNO8iQg/view
> 
> Comunicado do IPMA relativamente ao evento de frio.



Pois, precipitação pouco abundante, aqueles 1020 metros do Pico é que parte tudo!
Pelo que parece o IPMA, tirou 80 metros ao freezing level previsto pelo ECM para o Pico... assim fico com 20 metros de margem lolol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2018 às 00:05)

Vou usar as coordenadas da Wikipédia.

Ensemble do GFS 18z - Iso 0 para...

Lajes das Flores:






Horta:






Angra:






Como já escrevi, não vale a pena ser piegas com os modelos. É esperar para ver.

Malta das Flores...


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2018 às 00:14)

Estação do Nordeste, SM.







Com a anomalia positiva da SST estes valores na realidade podem ser superiores. Só mesmo com células mais intensidade é que a cota desce.


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2018 às 00:15)

Orion disse:


> Estação do Nordeste, SM.



Mesmo no topo de São Miguel... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2018 às 00:17)

A verdade é que o GFS está uns mãos largas para o grupo ocidental e central, 950 aqui, nem preciso de ir ao topo do cabeço gordo... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2018 às 00:17)

Orion disse:


> Com a anomalia positiva da SST estes valores na realidade podem ser superiores. Só mesmo com células mais intensidade é que a cota desce.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (23 Fev 2018 às 01:34)

Só não entendo o facto de, com as mesmas temperaturas, terem feito tanto alarido nos anos de 2013 e 2014. E, agora, ninguém fala em nada, é quase um não assunto.
E também não entendo porque acham que só neva com 0 graus, se já vi acumular com 2/3 graus.
Algumas respostas?
Estão todos fechados em copas e ninguém solta uma cota possível. É quase um medo de arriscar, ou então está a falhar-me alguma coisa.
Recorri ao histórico e dias antes de nevar aos 900 m na Barrosa, em 2010, a cota de neve prevista pelo GFS era 740 m. Agora é 600 m. O que mudou?
Volto a perguntar: o que mudou?


----------



## Manecas (23 Fev 2018 às 10:05)

Meus amigos! Pelo que ando a ler, penso que se andam a enganar um bocadito com a queda de neve na minha ilha, São Jorge.
Sim, já nevou, sim quando temos Invernos frios temos picos e cabeços brancos.
Neste momento estou na Califórnia (com tempo de Verão) e vou para os Açores hoje, espero chegar a casa amanhã, mas receio não conseguir lá chegar (vento nw para sábado), mas quando chegar, mando fotos de 2010 que tenho com muita neve nos pontos nais altos. Aliás, em Novembro de 2009, tive um acidente na serra do Topo (+/- 900 mts) devido a uma forte queda de granizo e neve.


----------



## Mig45 (23 Fev 2018 às 10:52)

Eu pessoalmente acredito que possa nevar alguma coisa nas zonas mais altas da ilha de Sã Miguel, principalmente na zona do nordeste. Agora falta saber se pega ou não no solo. Na zona da Barrosa é mais difícil pois fica na zona mais estreita da ilha logo a influência marítima é muito forte nessa zona. Outro problema da ilha é a sua latitude se ela estivesse á mesma latitude das flores a história seria outra a nível de neve por cá


----------



## rozzo (23 Fev 2018 às 12:38)

Em relação às possíveis cotas de neve amanhã nos Açores, já é mais que sabido que geralmente cotas abaixo dos 1000m previstas pelo GFS tão no meio do atlântico são infelizmente regra geral um bocadinho optimistas.
Para perceberem melhor, o algoritmo que as calcula até tem muito em conta a temperatura e humidade nos níveis mais baixos. Neste caso o problema é mesmo um comportamento típico do GFS em pós frontais oceânicos: humidade relativa do ar perto da superfície demasiado baixa comparada com a realidade.

Com valores a rondar os 60% como previsto, e com aquelas temperaturas, até era possível cotas a rondar os 200/300m como previsto. A questão é que nos níveis baixos, em pleno oceano, mesmo com uma massa de ar polar, os valores reais da humidade serão maiores ao nível do mar, e naturalmente as cotas também.

Outra questão pertinente que também já foi falada, é que nestes eventos instáveis,  precipitação sólida não é assim tão "limpinha" no sentido de haver um limiar chuva/neve. Frequentemente há mistela de chuva, neve, granizo, graupel, podendo muitas vezes haver frio e cota para neve, e no entanto cair essa mistela em vez de neve pura.

Ainda assim, situação muito interessante no grupo ocidental. Esperemos relatos.


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Fev 2018 às 12:42)

Bem vindo ao fórum @Mig45

Por aqui tudo calmo em termos de chuva e vento mas já se sente uma ligeira descida da temperatura ... Algum frio por estas bandas mas ainda nada de muito significativo ...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (23 Fev 2018 às 12:47)

Eu acho que se desacautelou as ilhas do Triângulo relativamente às cotas de neve. Pela minha experiência, considero plausíveis as cotas dadas pelo Bestweather Ilhas exceto para Flores e Corvo eTerceira.
Aponto para 700m nas Flores, 800 ? No Faial, 700 m no Pico, 900 em São Jorge, 900 na Terceira e 1000 em São Miguel.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (23 Fev 2018 às 12:50)

Tudo se acalma perto da hora branca, para não repetir projeções descabidas como houve há alguns anos. Apontam o SST positivo como fator que amena a atmosfera. É provável que aconteça. Mas e se esse mar mais quente tiver calor para alimentar as células?


----------



## rozzo (23 Fev 2018 às 13:44)

A que altitude terá nevado nas flores no evento do final de Janeiro de 2009?
Vi há poucos umas fotos bonitas disso.

Pergunto isto apenas para comparação de sinópticas, pois as cartas dessa data parecem bastante menos impressionantes que as de amanhã.

-------------------------------------------

Olhando para o perfil vertical do GFS para as Flores, tanto a cota de 200m do GFS me parece um bastante optimista, como a cota de 800m do IPMA me parece bastante pessimista.
No meio estará a virtude? 

Com a isolinha dos 0º entre os 800-850m, uma cota de neve de 800m é obviamente muito estimada por cima, num pós-frontal. Se fosse numa frente, ar saturado, ok. Com ar relativamente seco, a cota de neve (confiando neste perfil vertical) será certamente umas centenas de metros abaixo desses 800m...
Resta saber quantas centenas, e também saber se o próprio perfil vertical não é demasiado optimista.


----------



## Cagarro (23 Fev 2018 às 14:05)

Olá boa tarde a todos sou seguidor do fórum, mariense mas residindo em S. Miguel.
Bom, é verdade parece que vem aí alguma granizada para as próximas horas. Pessoalmente estou confiante de registar alguma coisa aqui em S. Miguel. Vamos ver, vamos ver 
Posso dizer que nos últimos anos (2009, 2010 e 2014) registou se queda de algum "sleet" fraco no Pico Alto em Santa Maria a 590 metros acima do nível do mar , embora não fosse noticiado na altura, (contrariando o que alguns acima escreveram em relação à latitude das ilhas) , mas creio que desta vez não deve passar mesmo de algum granizo, exceptuando a montanha do Pico claramente!!
Pessoalmente, acredito que só a altitude, a área geográfica das ilhas e a intensidade da Frente Polar são os 3 factores determinantes para haver neve, caso contrário seria impossível haver queda de neve nas montanhas mais altas das Canárias, de Cabo Verde, e Madeira, estas situadas bem mais a sul, mais próximas dos trópicos e por conseguinte muito mais distantes da frente Polar.
Eu acredito que haja mais possibilidade de ocorrência de neve no Faial que nas Flores, por haver mais terra e mais altitude que a anterior. O mesmo aposto em S. Jorge, Terceira e S. Miguel para granizo ou sleet nas zonas mais altas. As restantes devem se contentar com aguaceiros alguns de granizo. Atenção que é só a minha versão a partir dos modelos observados!
Ora, só acho muito estranho o IPMA considerar cota de neve - freezing level.... anyway, veremos!
Que venha o frio!!!


----------



## Mig45 (23 Fev 2018 às 15:13)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Bem vindo ao fórum @Mig45
> 
> Por aqui tudo calmo em termos de chuva e vento mas já se sente uma ligeira descida da temperatura ... Algum frio por estas bandas mas ainda nada de muito significativo ...


Obrigado Wessel1985


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2018 às 15:17)

4º - Flores, Aeroporto ('70-'90)

4.5º - Corvo, Aeroporto ('61-'81)

4.9º - Faial, Aeroporto ('72-'90)

5º - Graciosa, Santa Cruz ('78-'90)

2.5º - Terceira, Lajes ('79-'90)

Mínimas absolutas registadas em Fevereiro em diversos períodos. Não tenho dados relativamente a SJ e Pico.


----------



## rozzo (23 Fev 2018 às 15:29)

@Orion tens referido várias vezes "frio de Janeiro em Fevereiro", mas repara que o mês mais frio nos Açores em média é mesmo Fevereiro, não Janeiro. Por décimas sim, mas é verdade. E mesmo Março é praticamente igual a Janeiro, apenas umas décimas acima.
Isto falando apenas em médias das temperaturas, porque tenho ideia que eventos interessantes de entradas frias mais "maradas" nos Açores são mais propícios em Fevereiro e Março do que propriamente em Janeiro. Afinal, entradas muito frias nos Açores, em pleno Oceano Atlântico são já por si pouco normais, e precisam de alguma "maradice" para acontecer. E sim, no final do Inverno e início da Primavera é quando a atmosfera (regra geral) está mais agitada a nível hemisférico para proporcionar situações destas.
Se numa zona continental apesar disso também ser verdade em termos de "agitação atmosférica", o factor radiativo já desequilibra a balança, trazendo aquecimento mais intenso no início da Primavera, em pleno oceano isso não conta assim tanto, e o factor sinóptico (larga-escala) domina, portanto ganhando ao factor aquecimento derivado do ciclo solar, ajudando a explicar este padrão mais favorável a eventos tardios na zona dos Açores.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (23 Fev 2018 às 15:35)

Alguem conhece um lugar onde se possa aceder na Tronqueira que se situe junto ao Pico da Vara e tenha altitude entre 900 e 1103 m? É que as eólicas do planalto dos Graminhais ficam bem longe do Pico da Vara...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (23 Fev 2018 às 15:36)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Alguem conhece um lugar onde se possa aceder na Tronqueira que se situe junto ao Pico da Vara e tenha altitude entre 900 e 1103 m? É que as eólicas do planalto dos Graminhais ficam bem longe do Pico da Vara...


E, já agora, algum acesso possível sem ser simplesmente andar pelo mato bravo para evitar que me perca.


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2018 às 15:44)

rozzo disse:


> @Orion tens referido várias vezes "frio de Janeiro em Fevereiro", mas repara que o mês mais frio nos Açores em média é mesmo Fevereiro, não Janeiro. Por décimas sim, mas é verdade. E mesmo Março é praticamente igual a Janeiro, apenas umas décimas acima.



Sim, confirmei. Erro meu.

---



Orion disse:


> 4º - Flores, Aeroporto ('70-'90)
> 
> 4.5º - Corvo, Aeroporto ('61-'81)
> 
> ...














Se houvesse mais gente até se fazia concurso de mínimas


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2018 às 15:50)

Orion disse:


> Sim, confirmei. Erro meu.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Dificilmente a mínima registada na Horta se volta a repetir na Horta!!  Damm!!!
Nessa altura estava em Viana e perdi uma coisa dessas!!! 

Apenas -2 a 850hpa what’s wrong?!?! 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (23 Fev 2018 às 15:51)

Orion disse:


> Sim, confirmei. Erro meu.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Mas como foi possível alcançar essas temperaturas com aquelas temperaturas aos 850 hPa? Mostras a carta dos 850 hPa?


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2018 às 15:53)

lserpa disse:


> Dificilmente a mínima registada na Horta se volta a repetir na Horta!!  Damm!!!
> Nessa altura estava em Viana e perdi uma coisa dessas!!!
> 
> Apenas -2 a 850hpa what’s wrong?!?!
> ...



Dessa forma volto a ficar esperançoso de ver alguma coisa de grito hahaha 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Fev 2018 às 15:57)

Se fosse Açoriano e vivesse numa das ilhas com chances, hoje não dormia!   

Boa sorte!


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2018 às 16:00)

277K = 3.85ºC


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2018 às 16:03)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Mas como foi possível alcançar essas temperaturas com aquelas temperaturas aos 850 hPa? Mostras a carta dos 850 hPa?



Foi a que publiquei. Está aqui  http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/arc...our=12&type=era&map=0&type=era&region=&mode=0


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2018 às 16:05)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> Se fosse Açoriano e vivesse numa das ilhas com chances, hoje não dormia!
> 
> Boa sorte!



Estou assim lolol, mas a probabilidade de eu levar um flop é enorme! Apesar de ter o histórico a meu favor... estou-me a aguentar para não fazer “wishcast” em vez de forecast 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cagarro (23 Fev 2018 às 16:26)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Alguem conhece um lugar onde se possa aceder na Tronqueira que se situe junto ao Pico da Vara e tenha altitude entre 900 e 1103 m? É que as eólicas do planalto dos Graminhais ficam bem longe do Pico da Vara...


 Olá Azorean Storm Buster, tenta o caminho a partir da freguesia da Algarvia. Segue as setas onde diz Graminhais/Pico da Vara.
É preferível. O da costa sul é muito mais agreste para chegares lá. Na madrugada de domingo vou também pela costa norte


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (23 Fev 2018 às 17:35)

Cagarro disse:


> Olá Azorean Storm Buster, tenta o caminho a partir da freguesia da Algarvia. Segue as setas onde diz Graminhais/Pico da Vara.
> É preferível. O da costa sul é muito mais agreste para chegares lá. Na madrugada de domingo vou também pela costa norte


E sabes a que altitude chega? fica mesmo no meio da serra da Tronqueira? Até chegar ao Pico da Vara são precisos quantos km a pé?
E é preciso 4x4?
Desculpa tanta pergunta, mas se me souberes responder não sei como te agradecer!


----------



## Hawk (23 Fev 2018 às 18:00)

O GFS vê constantemente qualquer coisa em São Vicente que ainda não consegui perceber. É sistematicamente a localidade com previsão de maior precipitação na Madeira, mesmo num evento predominantemente de sul, estando São Vicente virado a norte. De qualquer forma, reforça-se a ideia de que será uma semana complicada na Madeira. Dias seguidos de chuva com picos relevantes.






Boa sorte aos foristas dos Açores, espero que haja surpresas e registos do evento de hoje e amanhã. Estamos prestes a entrar em "nowcasting" depois de meses a penar por eventos relevantes.


----------



## Mig45 (23 Fev 2018 às 18:54)

Acham que poderá cair alguma coisa na Barrosa a 947 m de altitude ou aqui vamos ficar limitados ao Pico da Vara?


----------



## Mig45 (23 Fev 2018 às 18:56)

Alguém me pode explicar como se insere imagens o sites no forum?


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2018 às 19:01)

Mig45 disse:


> Acham que poderá cair alguma coisa na Barrosa a 947 m de altitude ou aqui vamos ficar limitados ao Pico da Vara?



Já estou a duvidar que caia alguma coisa que se veja aqui no Faial e tem 1041 metros... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2018 às 19:02)

Mig45 disse:


> Alguém me pode explicar como se insere imagens o sites no forum?



Tem de ser através do Imgur ou algo similar, ou então com o telemóvel através por exemplo do Tapatalk 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mig45 (23 Fev 2018 às 19:08)

Alguém me pode explicar como se insere imagens o sites no forum?


lserpa disse:


> Tem de ser através do Imgur ou algo similar, ou então com o telemóvel através por exemplo do Tapatalk
> Ok, obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2018 às 19:16)

Sigo com céu encoberto e 12,5° a baixar. Vento vem já bastante desagradável. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2018 às 19:35)

Estação netatmo de Pedro Miguel já regista 10,7°c 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mig45 (23 Fev 2018 às 19:48)

Mig45 disse:


> Alguém me pode explicar como se insere imagens o sites no forum?





lserpa disse:


> Estação netatmo de Pedro Miguel já regista 10,7°c
> 
> Grande diferença para aqui. Ainda estou com 16 graus
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mig45 (23 Fev 2018 às 20:01)

Aqui estão 16 graus


----------



## Oliveiraj (23 Fev 2018 às 20:02)

E a estação do Cabouco continua em baixo..... 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2018 às 20:15)

Oliveiraj disse:


> E a estação do Cabouco continua em baixo.....
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk



Já mandei um e-mail hoje a reclamar, mas desta vez ninguém respondeu, pelo menos para já... tá visto que este evento não poderemos contar com ela...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2018 às 20:27)

Impressionante, a temperatura fixou-se nos 12.5° já há uma hora e 10 minutos! Nem para cima nem para baixo!
Até cheguei a pensar que estaria o sensor avariado... não fosse eu ter duas estações para comparar e a esta hora já estaria possivelmente a pensar em desmontar o sensor.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mcpa (23 Fev 2018 às 22:29)

Ponta Delgada neste momento sem chuva, mas com um ventinho que já assobia! Vamos a ver o que temos guardado para os próximos dias!!!


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2018 às 22:29)

Boa noite. 
Alto do cabouco já está online e segue já com 6,1°


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hazores (23 Fev 2018 às 22:52)

Boa noite, 
Segundo a estação da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores, em Santa Bárbara, ilha Terceira, às 21h registava-se 6.6ºC


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2018 às 22:57)

Estamos sensivelmente a 20 horas do Pico do evento, neste momento só chuviscos esporádicos, sigo com 11,6° aqui na Horta 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (23 Fev 2018 às 23:48)

Em São Roque do Pico neste momento estão 10,5. Corre um ar fresco.


----------



## mcpa (24 Fev 2018 às 00:34)

Chuva moderada e vento forte em Ponta Delgada neste momento!!!


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2018 às 10:53)

Para já, Alto do cabouco Faial +4,6°; São Caetano Pico  +4,8°.
Portanto, estas estações estão instaladas entre os 800/900 metros. 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Fev 2018 às 10:54)

Bom dia a todos e especialmente ao @Cagarro pela sua entrada aqui no fórum. É sempre bom ver novos participantes e com contributos tão ricos e relevantes ...  

Por aqui desde ontem à noite que sigo com um frio desagradável ... a temperatura em angra tem se fixado nos 10 graus desde o cair da noite e nesta manhã ... 

Vamos a ver se cai alguma coisa na Serra de Santa Bárbara ... a última vez que me lembro de ir à serra e ver algum branco foi no longínquo ano de 1992 ... mas sei que depois disso já caiu lá qualquer coisa ... possivelmente em 2009 quando não estava no arquipélago ...


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2018 às 10:56)

GFS 6z, Temp. 925hPa, intervalos de 6 horas:






Por esta altura o G. Ocidental está a experienciar o frio mais intenso, se bem que temperaturas semelhantes irão ser experienciadas até amanhã.

Publiquei esta carta na passada 3ª. Pela previsão, isto não ocorrerá.






4.3º é a temperatura mínima registada até agora no GOc (RHA, Lagoa Funda, Flores). Mais logo, esperançosamente, haverá o tefigrama das Lajes. Ideal seria o das Flores mas trabalha-se com o que se tem.


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2018 às 10:58)

Para já neve nos Açores apenas na montanha do Pico 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2018 às 11:17)

Azar.

No dia 26 uma depressão cavadíssima estará muito perto das Flores, provocando no G. Ocidental, ao contrário do habitual, um estado do tempo relativamente ameno.

É quase certo que não se conseguirá ter uma leitura da pressão de superfície porque a estação oficial do IPMA está avariada e as estações regionais não medem semelhante variável. Resta o Corvo mas não é a mesma coisa.

Azar.


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2018 às 11:38)

Bem, pelas últimas atualizações modelas, neve deverá ser apenas no Pico... o Freezing level nas Flores não deverá descer muito mais que os 900 e muitos metros.... e para o GC 1100


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2018 às 11:38)

Quase um mega FLOP confirmado 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (24 Fev 2018 às 11:47)

Evento falhado. Esses modelos modelam pior que os meus avós com experiência de vida! 
Siga! Relativamente a depressões e tudo o que não tenha a ver com neve, algum evento com origem em helicidade, CAPE, diferenciais barimétricos e ares depressionários? Que temos para os próximos dias com esta NAO negativa?


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2018 às 11:47)

Provavelmente granizo, quiçá (mistela de) neve. É preciso ganhar a lotaria das células.


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2018 às 12:02)

Alto do Cabouco +3,85 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2018 às 12:08)

O pior passou ao lado mas o dia é longo.


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2018 às 12:32)

lserpa disse:


> Bem, pelas últimas atualizações modelas, neve deverá ser apenas no Pico... o Freezing level nas Flores não deverá descer muito mais que os 900 e muitos metros.... e para o GC 1100
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk








Para alguns locais faz muita diferença.

O GFS é malévolo


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2018 às 12:45)

A redução do frio no GC começou na saída das 12z de ontem.






Entretanto, mais aguaceiros nas Flores.











Pela Wikipédia a Lagoa Funda está a 500/550 metros de altitude. Tendo em conta que o ponto mais alto das Flores tem 914m já deve haver uns flocos de neve lá.


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2018 às 12:52)

Orion disse:


> A redução do frio no GC começou na saída das 12z de ontem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talvez terá alguma coisa... mas devará rondar o limiar do 0/1° será algo sensível 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2018 às 12:53)

Esta tarde vou reportar das serras do Faial, pelo menos sleet deverá haver... no Cabeço gordo uma eventual água-neve... suspeito que sim 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hazores (24 Fev 2018 às 13:00)

Bom dia, 
Temperaturas na estação da serra de Santa Bárbara (aprox. 800m) nas últimas horas a fixar-se em torno dos 5.5ºC


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2018 às 13:01)

Bem acabei de ver isto no face! 




Tenho que ir constatar pessoalmente 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2018 às 13:56)

Confirmado a 100% que já neva nas serras das Flores, embora sem acumular 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2018 às 14:02)

Ouvi agora derrocada nas Lages do Pico na Rua da Ladeira. 16 pessoas realojadas.


----------



## Oliveiraj (24 Fev 2018 às 14:04)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1700786516705223&id=100003216742098 

Neve nas flores

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Oliveiraj (24 Fev 2018 às 14:10)

Na Casa Montanha na Ilha do Pico está assim





Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2018 às 14:30)




----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2018 às 14:54)

A sonda pifou pouco tempo após o lançamento. Às 12z era este o cenário nas Lajes.


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2018 às 15:00)

Estou aos 1041 metros neste momento. Ainda não consegui obter uma leitura de temperatura credível, porque sensor do meu carro fica perto do radiador.
Portanto, neste momento falta o mais importante, precipitação... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Oliveiraj (24 Fev 2018 às 15:03)

A temperatura no Alto do Cabouco, em cerca de meia hora disparou dos 3 para os 5 °C

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (24 Fev 2018 às 15:14)

Entretanto, mais a sul, é já bem visível a frente que amanhã vai afectar a Madeira. Tem um aspecto pujante no satélite. Posto isto, o IPMA subiu os avisos de precipitação para LARANJA em toda a região e do vento para as zonas montanhosas.

Outro aspecto relevante nos próximo dias é o estado do mar, com a costa sul a ser afectada por ondas de 8m de altura significativa. O comunicado do Comando da Zona Marítima da Madeira é um pouco mais alarmista que o habitual, pedindo um regresso "urgente" de toda a comunidade piscatória e lúdica que ainda se encontra em alto mar.


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2018 às 16:06)

Oliveiraj disse:


> A temperatura no Alto do Cabouco, em cerca de meia hora disparou dos 3 para os 5 °C
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk



No cabeço gordo estavam 3, logo, a isobárica 0 já não está onde era prevista... ficou sol e aqueceu 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2018 às 16:16)

Já estou de regresso a casa, isto sem precipitação não dá. Vou esperar pela chegada dos cúmulos a ver se a ISO volta a descer 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2018 às 16:22)

O cavamento explosivo da próxima depressão a afetar os Açores deverá começar na próxima madrugada.

Na próxima 4ª/5ª o ciclone completará a travessia do Atlântico, chegando a PT continental.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Fev 2018 às 16:35)

Hawk disse:


> Entretanto, mais a sul, é já bem visível a frente que amanhã vai afectar a Madeira. Tem um aspecto pujante no satélite. Posto isto, o IPMA subiu os avisos de precipitação para LARANJA em toda a região e do vento para as zonas montanhosas.
> Outro aspecto relevante nos próximo dias é o estado do mar, com a costa sul a ser afectada por ondas de 8m de altura significativa. O comunicado do Comando da Zona Marítima da Madeira é um pouco mais alarmista que o habitual, pedindo um regresso "urgente" de toda a comunidade piscatória e lúdica que ainda se encontra em alto mar.



Tendo o IPMA ativado avisos laranjas não devia dar o nome à tempestade?


----------



## Oliveiraj (24 Fev 2018 às 18:38)

Hoje na Casa Montanha, na Ilha do Pico.


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2018 às 18:42)

Última madrugada para ocorrer neve. Depois disto é dias cinzentos e/ou chuvosos até perder de vista.

---



Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> Tendo o IPMA ativado avisos laranjas não devia dar o nome à tempestade?



Só se afetasse a Europa continental.


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2018 às 19:49)

Faial. Neve?


----------



## Oliveiraj (24 Fev 2018 às 19:57)

Orion disse:


> Faial. Neve?


O @lserpa  está na Caldeira e sim, está a nevar =)


----------



## Oliveiraj (24 Fev 2018 às 20:04)

Cabeço Gordo, Ilha do Faial.


----------



## AzoresPower (24 Fev 2018 às 20:24)

Em Santa Bárbara estão 6°C às 19h. Não sei qual a altitude, é o que diz o carro à beira da igreja.

Acredito que na Serra esteja entre os 0 e os 2.


----------



## Hazores (24 Fev 2018 às 20:55)

Aos 800 m de altitude, aproximadamente, às 19h a temperatura rondava os 4ºC.
Neste momento cai um aguaceiro por aqui


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (24 Fev 2018 às 21:02)

Em São Roque do Pico neste momento estão 7,5.


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2018 às 21:06)

Boa noite!
No Faial nevava a partir dos 700metros e acumula a partir dos 900 metros.
Uma foto aos 950 mais ou menos.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azathoth (24 Fev 2018 às 21:33)

Segundo o windguru, está previsto para a Madeira, cair 25,7 mm de precipitação amanhã às 15h. E na 3ª feira está previsto cair mais de 50 mm.
Deverei ficar preocupado?


----------



## Mig45 (24 Fev 2018 às 21:54)

Alguém sabe se nevou ou está a nevar em S. Jorge? É que na rede de estações a coisa está propicia a isso.


----------



## Mig45 (24 Fev 2018 às 22:01)

Sigo com 10 graus aqui na Lagoa


----------



## mcpa (24 Fev 2018 às 22:23)

Ponta Delgada frio e chuva neste momento, temperatura a rondar os 10ºC.


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2018 às 22:30)

Mig45 disse:


> Alguém sabe se nevou ou está a nevar em S. Jorge? É que na rede de estações a coisa está propicia a isso.









Provavelmente está.


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2018 às 22:37)

Faial 900 metros

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (24 Fev 2018 às 22:53)

Bons vídeos dos Açores. Amanhã, com a luz do dia, deverão surgir uns registos fotográficos interessantes!


----------



## Mig45 (24 Fev 2018 às 23:10)

Esta noite madrugada acham que ainda pode nevar no Pico da Vara?


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2018 às 23:13)

Mig45 disse:


> Esta noite madrugada acham que ainda pode nevar no Pico da Vara?



Certamente até já deverá a cair qualquer coisa. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mig45 (25 Fev 2018 às 00:00)

Estou agora com 9.4 graus.


----------



## lserpa (25 Fev 2018 às 10:10)

Bom dia, por aqui sigo com 8°, e alguns aguaceiros leves.
Pico e cabeço Gordo com acumulado de neve < 900 metros. Pena foi a precipitação não ter sido abundante.








No cabeço Gordo, é pouco perceptível a esta distância. Mas já confirmaram hoje de manhã que tem neve. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Oliveiraj (25 Fev 2018 às 10:26)

Hoje entre as 2h00 e as 3h00 o cenário era este.

Neste momento acredito que esteja a nevar no Cabeço Gordo. Na caldeira estão 1.7 °C e existe registo de precipitação. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (25 Fev 2018 às 10:59)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Hoje entre as 2h00 e as 3h00 o cenário era este.
> 
> Neste momento acredito que esteja a nevar no Cabeço Gordo. Na caldeira estão 1.7 °C e existe registo de precipitação.
> 
> ...



Muito bom! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azathoth (25 Fev 2018 às 11:50)

Tudo calmo no Funchal. Tem muito nebulosidade mas não chove. E a linha do nevoeiro está mais baixa que o normal. Por exemplo o estádio do Nacional está completamente envolto em nuvens.


----------



## Hawk (25 Fev 2018 às 12:35)

Azathoth disse:


> Tudo calmo no Funchal. Tem muito nebulosidade mas não chove. E a linha do nevoeiro está mais baixa que o normal. Por exemplo o estádio do Nacional está completamente envolto em nuvens.



O jogo acabou por ser adiado. No final da transmissão há cerca de 15 min via-se que já chovia com intensidade nas zonas altas. Entretanto a frente parece ter perdido alguma pujança... o director do Observatório do IPMA na Madeira disse que a situação será "ligeiramente melhor" e aponta o pico de precipitação entre as 15h e as 16h? Serão conclusões obtidas através da análise de radar?


----------



## Hazores (25 Fev 2018 às 12:36)

bom dia, por aqui... continuam a cair alguns aguaceiros de granizo...


----------



## lserpa (25 Fev 2018 às 12:51)

Agora um pouco mais descoberto.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Afgdr (25 Fev 2018 às 12:55)

Bom dia!

Depois de uma madrugada e manhã chuvosa e fria, sigo neste momento com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.

Partilho convosco uma fotografia retirada de uma webcam localizada nas Lajes do Pico e virada para a Montanha do Pico, onde se pode observar a neve acumulada.

*11h49 AZOT*





Fonte: Espaço Talassa



Está aqui uma da webcam do Spotazores.

*11h47 AZOT*


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Fev 2018 às 13:46)

Olá a todos ...

Aqui por Angra fez bastante frio ontem à noite ...  

tivemos por aqui uma mínima de 8 graus ... imagino na serra como terá sido ... Infelizmente não tive a possibilidade de ir até lá mas fiquei curioso para saber se caiu alguma coisa por lá ...

Agora para a tarde depois de chuva matinal temos algum sol e subiu um pouco a temperatura ...


----------



## lserpa (25 Fev 2018 às 14:03)

Já tenho no forno um vídeo-resumo do evento.
Entretanto, fica aqui mais uma   







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Fada (25 Fev 2018 às 14:33)

Ponto da situação em Santa Cruz:
- As nuvens estão baixas  e escureceu bastante.
- A chuva é fraca, mas dá a ilusão de ser forte por causa do vento. 
- O vento é forte, mas nada do outro mundo.
- Continuo a ouvir aviões, portanto o aeroporto ainda está funcional.


----------



## Azathoth (25 Fev 2018 às 14:43)

Começaram uns aguaceiros pelas 12h. Depois parou. Entretanto recomeçaram e neste momento chove no Funchal.
A linha do nevoeiro baixou mais e deve estar agora nos 300 m de altitude.
Não sinto vento na zona de Santo António, Funchal.


----------



## Hawk (25 Fev 2018 às 14:46)

Os acumulados ainda não são muito relevantes. 24 mm na Bica da Cana nas últimas 2h.

Devemos iniciar agora o período mais crítico. Curiosamente a vertente norte está com maiores acumulações que o sul.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 14:48)

Azathoth disse:


> Começaram uns aguaceiros pelas 12h. Depois parou. Entretanto recomeçaram e neste momento chove no Funchal.
> A linha do nevoeiro baixou mais e deve estar agora nos 300 m de altitude.
> Não sinto vento na zona de Santo António, Funchal.


Olá! Sabes como estão as ribeiras? Terão acomodação para a precipitação que aí vem? Obrigado!


----------



## Fada (25 Fev 2018 às 15:07)

*luismeteo3, a* Ribeira de Santa Cruz tem ainda pouca água e que continue assim, porque tem as escolas mesmo ao lado.

Quanto às outras não sei.


----------



## Azathoth (25 Fev 2018 às 15:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Sabes como estão as ribeiras? Terão acomodação para a precipitação que aí vem? Obrigado!



Não te sei dizer, não vivo ao pé de nenhuma. Mas como começou a chover por pouco tempo não devem ter muito caudal, por enquanto...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 15:09)

Azathoth disse:


> Não te sei dizer, não vivo ao pé de nenhuma. Mas como começou a chover por pouco tempo não devem ter muito caudal, por enquanto...


Muito obrigado! Há que ter atenção a elas...


----------



## lserpa (25 Fev 2018 às 15:16)

Vídeo-resumo da caçada da neve, ontem, dia 24-02-2018 na Ilha do Faial 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (25 Fev 2018 às 15:19)

Já agora, deixo esta produção de qualidade feita na ilha do Pico Hoje 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2018 às 15:24)

Hoje às 12z.


----------



## lserpa (25 Fev 2018 às 15:25)

Orion disse:


>



Esse é o de hoje?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2018 às 15:28)

lserpa disse:


> Esse é o de hoje?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



É. Editei a publicação.


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2018 às 15:36)




----------



## Hawk (25 Fev 2018 às 15:49)

30 mm na última hora no Chão do Arieiro. Vários registos acima dos 20 mm por toda a ilha.

Mau tempo a afectar também Canárias, mais concretamente Tenerife. Há aviões a divergir para o Porto Santo em consequência.


----------



## Fada (25 Fev 2018 às 15:56)

Em Santa Cruz a chuva parou e o vento acalmou.

Foi só isto????Acho que a montanha pariu rato.

Quando é que o Radar de Porto Santo é adicionado ao site,  para ser consultado  pelos mais interessados e afetados???


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2018 às 15:57)

Esta malta certamente publicará mais atualizações  https://twitter.com/NWSOPC

---


----------



## Hawk (25 Fev 2018 às 16:11)

Fada disse:


> Em Santa Cruz a chuva parou e o vento acalmou.
> 
> Foi só isto????Acho que a montanha pariu rato.
> 
> Quando é que o Radar de Porto Santo é adicionado ao site,  para ser consultado  pelos mais interessados e afetados???



A depressão tem um 2o sector, mas a menos que haja alguma reactivação não é expectável que deixe acumulados muito relevantes.


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2018 às 16:26)

Dias 26, 27 e 28, Açores.

Núcleo ciclónico com muita ventania e alguma instabilidade.

Eventualmente trovoadas, quase sempre de fraca intensidade.

Não são propriamente as condições mais favoráveis mas quem sabe se não aparece uma tromba num local mais protegido (dias 27 e 28)?


----------



## lserpa (25 Fev 2018 às 16:29)

Bem e a próxima frente já se aproxima dos Açores. Até ao final da semana e se as condições meteorológicas previstas se mantiverem, trarão mais um metro de neve para a montanha do Pico. 
Amanhã as cotas previstas irão favorecer mais um nevão épico na montanha!
Freezing level previsto de 1300 metros.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azathoth (25 Fev 2018 às 16:38)

> A estrada da Maiata, em Machico, encontra-se neste momento encerrada ao trânsito, devido à queda de pedras e de um poste de iluminação. A informação foi avançada pela Protecção Civil de Machico, que referiu também que os Bombeiros Municipais de Machico encontram-se já no local.
> 
> O mau tempo provocou também a queda de pedras e árvores em Água de Pena e, no Santo da Serra, há várias estradas e caminhos condicionados devido ao excesso de água e detritos nas vias.
> 
> Por este motivo, a Protecção Civil de Machico pede prudência aos utilizadores das vias.



http://www.dnoticias.pt/casos-do-dia/estrada-da-maiata-encerrada-devido-a-queda-de-pedras-LH2801195

Mas no Funchal a chuva parou há já mais de uma hora....


----------



## lserpa (25 Fev 2018 às 16:45)

Já vi relatos de neve em São Jorge com uma foto incluída! Tinha um acumulado considerável! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2018 às 17:24)

O cavamento deve cessar na próxima madrugada.


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2018 às 17:29)

_Ensemble_ do GFS12z, previsão da PS para as Flores:






A incapacidade do IPMA em reparar a estação das Flores não é mas devia ser crime


----------



## Fada (25 Fev 2018 às 18:09)

Azathoth disse:


> http://www.dnoticias.pt/casos-do-dia/estrada-da-maiata-encerrada-devido-a-queda-de-pedras-LH2801195
> 
> Mas no Funchal a chuva parou há já mais de uma hora....



Machico tem um clima à parte. 
Em Santa Cruz, que fica a 6 km, também já não chove desde as 16 horas... depois temos tido alguns "molha- tolos", que mal se sentem e o vento, neste momento, mal se sente.


----------



## lserpa (25 Fev 2018 às 18:21)

Por aqui, sigo com 12.4° e céu encoberto, sinal evidente da aproximação da colossal depressão, as ondas também já são fortes e é possível observar os swells a atravessarem o canal Faial/Pico e a chocarem com a Costa do Norte do Pico.
Pressão Significativa 997 e a baixar 2 hpa/h 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Fev 2018 às 19:27)

Parabéns @lserpa pelos magníficos registos que captaste e partilhaste aqui no fórum referentes à neve no Faial ... Um dia que certamente ficará na história ...  Gostei também bastante de ver a neve no Pico ... Muito bom ...

Por aqui sigo com 12 graus e tempo calmo ... será a calma antes da tempestade? aguardemos para o que a próxima noite nos irá reservar ...


----------



## lserpa (25 Fev 2018 às 19:32)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Parabéns @lserpa pelos magníficos registos que captaste e partilhaste aqui no fórum referentes à neve no Faial ... Um dia que certamente ficará na história ...  Gostei também bastante de ver a neve no Pico ... Muito bom ...
> 
> Por aqui sigo com 12 graus e tempo calmo ... será a calma antes da tempestade? aguardemos para o que a próxima noite nos irá reservar ...



Antes de mais, obrigado  
E definitivamente que é a calma antes da tempestade...
Por aqui o vento já aumentou, céu totalmente encoberto e já chuvisca!  Temperatura está nos 11,7  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2018 às 19:59)




----------



## Hazores (25 Fev 2018 às 20:01)

O IPMA açores já lançou um aviso especial para a depressão 



> Informação Especial - Depressão EMMA
> 
> Prevê-se que a depressão Emma, às 00 horas do dia 26 de fevereiro de 2018, se encontre centrada em 41N 36W, a noroeste do Arquipélago dos Açores, com uma pressão atmosférica prevista no seu centro de 965 hPa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2018 às 20:33)

@Meteo Trás-os-Montes afinal nomearam.

Não esperava que o fizessem. É uma estreia absoluta.


----------



## jorgepaulino (25 Fev 2018 às 21:13)

Espetáculo, neve na minha ilha do Faial!
Parabéns aos Faialenses!


----------



## lserpa (25 Fev 2018 às 21:17)

A neve na montanha do Pico acumulou a partir dos 800 metros e,  aos 1200 metros, de manhã estavam -2°c segundo um guia da montanha. 
Reportagem RTP-A 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Fev 2018 às 21:39)

Orion disse:


> @Meteo Trás-os-Montes afinal nomearam.
> 
> Não esperava que o fizessem. É uma estreia absoluta.



Não me fazia sentido não nomearem, mas como tanta coisa não faz sentido...


----------



## rozzo (25 Fev 2018 às 21:41)

Orion disse:


> Hoje às 12z.


Quando fizeres esses print screen não omitas o dew point, é informação bastante útil para interpretar o perfil até no sentido das cotas de neve. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2018 às 21:47)

rozzo disse:


> Quando fizeres esses print screen não omitas o dew point, é informação bastante útil para interpretar o perfil até no sentido das cotas de neve.
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk



 http://weather.uwyo.edu/cgi-bin/sou...AR=2018&MONTH=02&FROM=2512&TO=2512&STNM=08508


----------



## lserpa (25 Fev 2018 às 21:48)

Chuva torrencial neste momento 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (25 Fev 2018 às 23:42)

Atividade elétrica do sistema.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## faroeste (25 Fev 2018 às 23:52)

Boa noite Serpa qual o acumulado na tua estação últimas 3 horas. 
Aqui pelas cinco ribeiras ilha terceira só chuviscos.


----------



## lserpa (26 Fev 2018 às 00:04)

faroeste disse:


> Boa noite Serpa qual o acumulado na tua estação últimas 3 horas.
> Aqui pelas cinco ribeiras ilha terceira só chuviscos.



Não te consigo dar essa informação para já, pois não estou em casa, e por algum motivo não estou a conseguir aceder aos meus dados online. 
Por volta das 00:00 chego a casa e já dou a leitura.
Entretanto, por agora não está a chover, houve pelo menos 3 aguaceiros fortes mas de pouca duração. 
Fora isso, vai um pingo aqui e ali...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Fev 2018 às 00:41)

Boa noite pessoal

Por aqui em angra nada de chuva por enquanto mas já se sente um ventinho moderado ... 13 graus por aqui mas devido ao vento sente se um frio cortante quando se abre a janela ...


----------



## lserpa (26 Fev 2018 às 01:19)

lserpa disse:


> Não te consigo dar essa informação para já, pois não estou em casa, e por algum motivo não estou a conseguir aceder aos meus dados online.
> Por volta das 00:00 chego a casa e já dou a leitura.
> Entretanto, por agora não está a chover, houve pelo menos 3 aguaceiros fortes mas de pouca duração.
> Fora isso, vai um pingo aqui e ali...
> ...


@faroeste
Olá novamente, sigo com 4mm e abate-se novo aguaceiro forte, vento sustentado de 50km/h c/ rajadas (a mina zona é abrigada a vento sul)!!! A pressão está nos 988hpa e a descer. 13°c e sensação térmica de 8°c segundo a minha estação.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Oliveiraj (26 Fev 2018 às 01:46)

Aqui onde eu moro, Porto Pim, que fica virado a Sul, o vento desde as 22h00 que está lhe a dar. Pelas 22H30 tive de sair de casa e as rajadas de vento levavam-e facilmente.

Neste momento, o vento continua, penso que cada vez com mais intensidade, e de momento cai um aguaceiro puxado a vento 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 08:13)

Ouvi agora que já há cancelamento de voos no aeroporto da Madeira e das viagens do barco entre o Funchal e o Porto Santo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 08:46)

Ouvi agora que este nevão no Pico foi dos maiores de sempre com neve já aos 800m! O guia não se recorda de tanta neve em tão pouco tempo.


----------



## faroeste (26 Fev 2018 às 08:48)

Cinco ribeiras ilha terceira.
Pressão 996.7 temperatura 10.4 vento 9.7kmh. e alguns chuviscos.


----------



## lserpa (26 Fev 2018 às 09:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ouvi agora que este nevão no Pico foi dos maiores de sempre com neve já aos 800m! O guia não se recorda de tanta neve em tão pouco tempo.



Maio nevão em pouco tempo, não o maior nevão da montanha. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (26 Fev 2018 às 09:58)

Bom dia, sigo com 19,8mm de acumulado, o vento está mais calmo agora.
Rajada máxima registada no obs. Príncipe A. Mónaco 100.9km/h.
Pressão corrente 981.5hPa e continua a baixar. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2018 às 10:04)

9h UTC, Corvo  976.7hPa.

Ainda deve descer mais. 970 hPa seria fascinante.


----------



## Mig45 (26 Fev 2018 às 10:40)

Bom dia aqui pela Lagoa o início da manhã foi de chuva forte e muito vento. Agora acalmou um pouco. A chuva era tanta que mal se via a uma distância de 20 metros. O frio continua á pouco registava 11 graus sendo que as 8h30 da manhã estavam 10, isto ao nível do mar.


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2018 às 10:50)

Para recordação fica o nome dado pela Univ. Berlim 

Depressões sobre as ilhas geralmente não geram muita precipitação e esta não aparenta ser exceção já que o mais relevante ficará para o continente. Por cá, fica-se a ver o rodopio, os reduzidos hPas e o eventual aguaceiros ocasional.


----------



## Mig45 (26 Fev 2018 às 10:58)

Por aqui a chuva parou. A oeste sudoeste já se vê algumas abertas. Pessoal do Faial o site mountain forcast prevê neve para quinta feira a noite no Cabeço Gordo, que dizem sobre isso?


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2018 às 11:01)

---











Nas próximas 48 horas a PS estará >40hPa abaixo da média. Não é todos os dias


----------



## lserpa (26 Fev 2018 às 11:02)

Mig45 disse:


> Por aqui a chuva parou. A oeste sudoeste já se vê algumas abertas. Pessoal do Faial o site mountain forcast prevê neve para quinta feira a noite no Cabeço Gordo, que dizem sobre isso?



Que certamente não dará em nada... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mig45 (26 Fev 2018 às 11:07)

lserpa disse:


> Que certamente não dará em nada...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Mesmo que não de já se torna curioso tanta previsão de neve em tão pouco tempo.


----------



## dahon (26 Fev 2018 às 11:10)

Orion disse:


> ---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O Ciclone dos Açores.


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2018 às 12:14)

24.8 mms no Nordeste.

19.3 mms na Algarvia. 8.9 mms em 10 mins (RHA).

Precipitação com influência orográfica certamente.  fortíssima.

Em PDL já está mais claro. Só a falta a nebulosidade média-alta desaparecer para haver sol.


----------



## Hawk (26 Fev 2018 às 12:16)

Sumário do dia de ontem na Madeira:









Amanhã, novo round!


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Fev 2018 às 12:20)

Ora viva pessoal ...

Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro muito forte ... 

A manhã tem sido marcada por chuva puxada a vento com rajadas moderadas ...


----------



## lserpa (26 Fev 2018 às 12:58)

Mig45 disse:


> Mesmo que não de já se torna curioso tanta previsão de neve em tão pouco tempo.



Este tipo de previsão não é incomum e por vezes aparecem sempre que um sistema frontal frio associado à frente polar se aproxima. Todos os anos há previsões destas  apesar de mandar uma água-neve de vez em quando, não passa disso.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2018 às 14:48)

Bonito!


----------



## fablept (26 Fev 2018 às 15:49)

Já trovejou nas Sete Cidades.

Frio e chuva para estes lados..


----------



## Mig45 (26 Fev 2018 às 16:26)

fablept disse:


> Já trovejou nas Sete Cidades.
> 
> Frio e chuva para estes lados..



Quantos graus por aí?


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2018 às 16:30)

971.8 hPa no Corvo. 'Tá quase nos 970 

Como estará nas Flores?


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Fev 2018 às 16:34)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui continuamos com regime de aguaceiros fortes ... De vez em quando caem grandes pancadas de água misturados com boas abertas após essas chuvadas ... Bom para as terras ...


----------



## lserpa (26 Fev 2018 às 17:34)

O vento por aqui está novamente a intensificar-se, a parte mais ativa em células está-se mais próxima, vamos ver o que nos reserva  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (26 Fev 2018 às 17:44)

Round 2 a caminho


----------



## fablept (26 Fev 2018 às 18:01)

Mig45 disse:


> Quantos graus por aí?



Não faço a mínima..mas a sensação térmica era mesmo muito baixa.


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2018 às 18:54)




----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2018 às 19:30)

_Játá_


----------



## Oliveiraj (26 Fev 2018 às 19:33)

Desceu ainda mais!







Ps: Foto captada no dia de hoje, no Porto da Urzelina, na Ilha de São Jorge.


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2018 às 19:48)




----------



## lserpa (26 Fev 2018 às 19:55)

Orion disse:


>



Se fosse um furacão teria medo! Com uma pressão dessas! Máquina de vácuo ou k?! Lololo


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 20:03)

lserpa disse:


> Se fosse um furacão teria medo! Com uma pressão dessas! Máquina de vácuo ou k?! Lololo
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


É impressionante!


----------



## Mig45 (26 Fev 2018 às 22:26)

Boa noite, até agora nas ultimas 24 horas registei na minha estação 3,6 mm. 
Sigo com 13,2º C e 83% Hr


----------



## lserpa (26 Fev 2018 às 22:31)

Segundo o IPMA, amanhã haverá condições para o surgimento de fenómenos associados a eventos de vento extremo.
Quanto a isso não é novidade, pois basta ver a instabilidade que por aqui anda, fico é admirado é de o tornarem público... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2018 às 22:48)

Tendo em conta a HR não muito elevada, especulo que o modelo esteja a sugerir _downbursts_.

Como escrevi no outro dia, as condições não são as melhores mas podem aparecer trombas d'água ou nuvens-funil.

Amanhã podem aparecer muitas nuvens-bigorna. A maioria não deverá ter intensidade para gerar raios mas causarão chuva localmente intensa.


----------



## Hazores (26 Fev 2018 às 22:53)

Acho que neste pequeno video dá para ter noção do que é a insularidade que muitos falam mas não sentem na pele....


----------



## lserpa (26 Fev 2018 às 23:13)

Alguém está a mentir...
Este está praticamente isolado na previsão soviética...
Nem o ECMWF e nem o GFS baixam tanto o freezing level.

Saída do Mountain Forecast para o Cabeço Gordo.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (26 Fev 2018 às 23:38)

Hazores disse:


> Acho que neste pequeno video dá para ter noção do que é a insularidade que muitos falam mas não sentem na pele....



Wow, este é a mesma aterragem mas pelo lado de dentro do avião!
Reparem no pormenor das ondas!! Damn!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (26 Fev 2018 às 23:40)

Povoação, hoje.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mcpa (27 Fev 2018 às 00:26)

Muito frio e muito vento no centro de Ponta Delgada... De vez em quando uns aguaceiros valentes, mas de curta duração!!!


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (27 Fev 2018 às 01:02)

@Orion, "Tendo em conta a HR não muito elevada, especulo que o modelo esteja a sugerir _downbursts_." - o que implica esta afirmação? Que há HR suficiente para downbursts mas não há suficiente para eventos tornádicos?


----------



## Oliveiraj (27 Fev 2018 às 01:03)

Neste momento está a trovejar na Horta, até agora foram 2


----------



## mcpa (27 Fev 2018 às 01:27)

Neste momento o vento intensifica-se bastante aqui em Ponta Delgada, acompanhado de chuva forte!


----------



## Afgdr (27 Fev 2018 às 01:49)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro bem forte tocado a vento forte aqui na Lagoa


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (27 Fev 2018 às 02:27)

É verdade, @Afgdr !
Espero trovoadas ocasionais pelo fim da madrugada/ início da manhã. 
E vou acompanhar minuto a minuto as nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical para este dia 27 de fevereiro. Se o IPMA disse na RTP açores que havia a possibilidade de fenómenos extremos de vento, vou estar de olho, mesmo que já não surja nada por escrito (nunca surgiu).
Com tripé e câmara, difícil será escapar-me alguma coisa.


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Fev 2018 às 02:46)

Ora viva ... Por aqui também acabou de cair um aguaceiro bastante forte puxado a vento ... pingos bem grossos a cair do céu ... 

Edit (02:30) - Acho que acabei de ouvir um trovão ainda longínquo há coisa de 10 minutos ... Voltou a chover novamente com alguma intensidade ...

Edit 2 (02:40) - Chove torrencialmente por aqui ... quase que assusta tal a violência da chuva ...

Edit 3 (02:45) - Continua a chover imenso aqui por Angra ... também temos electricidade no ar e algum desconforto nos ouvidos ...

Edit 4 ( 02:48) - Parece que está a acalmar e a pressão parece estar a voltar ao normal ... Que grande pancada de água acabou de acontecer ...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (27 Fev 2018 às 03:53)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Ora viva ... Por aqui também acabou de cair um aguaceiro bastante forte puxado a vento ... pingos bem grossos a cair do céu ...
> 
> Edit (02:30) - Acho que acabei de ouvir um trovão ainda longínquo há coisa de 10 minutos ... Voltou a chover novamente com alguma intensidade ...
> 
> ...


@Wessel1985 , quantos trovões já ouviste? Deu para ver algum raio?


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Fev 2018 às 04:11)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> @Wessel1985 , quantos trovões já ouviste? Deu para ver algum raio?




Boas ... por aqui parece que a coisa acalmou ... em termos de trovões ouvi um que estava longe antes da enorme chuvada ... depois tentei fazer um pequeno vídeo aquando da bruta carga de água e vi um clarão no céu ...

Mas parece que o pior por aqui já passou ... mas foi um momento bem extremo em termos meteorológicos ...

Edit (03:24) - E volta a cair um aguaceiro violento ... cargas de água colossais ... 

Edit 2 (03:31) - E volta a acalmar ... agora ouve-se o vento ao longe ... 

Aqui vai um pequeno vídeo que tentei captar do momento das duas e tal da manhã ... mas dada a violência da chuva fez-me voltar para dentro do quarto ...


----------



## Hawk (27 Fev 2018 às 08:24)

Na Madeira o IPMA elevou os avisos para VERMELHO devido à forte precipitação e rajadas até 140 km/h nas zonas montanhosas. Há já acumulados relevantes no Arieiro...


----------



## AMFC (27 Fev 2018 às 09:19)




----------



## grandeurso (27 Fev 2018 às 09:46)

Essa precipitação é por hora?


----------



## Lipegno (27 Fev 2018 às 09:49)

grandeurso disse:


> Essa precipitação é por hora?


Boas,
Sim é. Aliás desde das 2 ja acumulou108mm no areeiro
http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/diluvio-no-areeiro-justifica-aviso-vermelho-para-a-chuva-BY2809883

EDIT: desde as 2h


----------



## hfernandes (27 Fev 2018 às 09:54)

Estação IPMA Chão do Areeiro, das 0h às 9h00 : 163,4 mm (dados site IPMA)


----------



## Orion (27 Fev 2018 às 09:58)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> @Orion, "Tendo em conta a HR não muito elevada, especulo que o modelo esteja a sugerir _downbursts_." - o que implica esta afirmação? Que há HR suficiente para downbursts mas não há suficiente para eventos tornádicos?



'Fenómenos de vento extremos' é muito vago.

Especulei _downbursts _devido à intensidade do vento modelado pelo AROME e complementei com a pouca em HR em altitude. Para todos os devidos efeitos, essa afirmação não está na previsão oficial escrita e não aparecem rajadas de 130 qph na nova atualização do modelo.

Não há grandes condições para trovadas com intensidade moderada a forte e há muito ventania. Ainda assim, e na minha opinião, em locais protegidos podem surgir funis tornádicos (em que é preciso muita HR nos níveis baixos). 

Como já escrevi inúmeras vezes, mandar bitaites sobre funis tornádicos é um passatempo meu e tem uma elevadíssima probabilidade de erro (e mesmo que aconteçam muito provavelmente não serão observados). Por algum motivo os 'fenómenos de vento extremos' raramente aparecem nas previsões.


----------



## Mig45 (27 Fev 2018 às 09:58)

Bom dia. Estou com 10 graus, céu muito nublado por vezes caem aguaceiros moderados a fortes


----------



## Azathoth (27 Fev 2018 às 10:00)

Ribeira da Santa Luzia no Funchal:


----------



## Azathoth (27 Fev 2018 às 10:01)

> *Escola do Curral evacuada devido ao mau tempo*
> *Isto porque a água da ribeira já está ao nível da ponte*
> 
> A Escola do Curral Pólo da Capela, do 1.º Ciclo, foi esta manhã evacuada devido ao mau tempo que se faz sentir na Região Autónoma da Madeira.
> ...



http://www.dnoticias.pt/casos-do-dia/escola-do-curral-evacuada-devido-ao-mau-tempo-XY2809981



> *RIBEIRA NO CURRAL DAS FREIRAS ESTÁ A TRANSBORDAR*
> 
> No Curral das Freiras, em Câmara de Lobos, as fortes chuvas aumentaram substancialmente o caudal da ribeira localizada no sítio da Capela.
> 
> A ribeira está mesmo a transbordar, facto que obrigou alocar uma equipa de bombeiros de Câmara de Lobos ao local que está nesta altura em ação de prevenção e vigilância. Também como medida preventiva, a escola da zona foi encerrada exatamente às 10 horas.



https://www.jm-madeira.pt/aconteceu/ver/27567/Ribeira_no_Curral_das_Freiras_esta_a_transbordar


----------



## Orion (27 Fev 2018 às 10:09)

Relativamente à Madeira...

Felizmente a frente não é muito extensa porque se fosse poderia começar a haver semelhanças com Fev 2010. 

Evento primariamente estratiforme, tendo a frente uma HR (e AP) muito elevada. 

De que está a servir o radar já operacional para o IPMA? Bom, na minha opinião, para pouco.


----------



## Hawk (27 Fev 2018 às 10:17)

Não sabemos para que está a servir o radar, porque este não está disponível para o público. De qualquer forma o aviso vermelho foi lançado antes dos valores de precipitação atingirem valores de nível vermelho, o que sugere que o IPMA está a utilizar o radar para analisar a gravidade da situação.


----------



## Azathoth (27 Fev 2018 às 10:21)

Estado do mar no Funchal:


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2018 às 10:28)

Algumas imagens das webcams da Madeira:


----------



## Orion (27 Fev 2018 às 10:31)

Hawk disse:


> Não sabemos para que está a servir o radar, porque este não está disponível para o público. De qualquer forma o aviso vermelho foi lançado antes dos valores de precipitação atingirem valores de nível vermelho, o que sugere que o IPMA está a utilizar o radar para analisar a gravidade da situação.





Mesmo que estivesse disponível era igual porque o raciocínio dos técnicos do IPMA não são tornados públicos. Além de que os ecos neste tipo de eventos serão tendencialmente verdes e timidamente amarelos (baixa intensidade) se não houver convecção relevante na frente.

Concordaria contigo se tal mudança de avisos fosse feita, por exemplo, para Porto Santo. Mas é para a Madeira.

Para mim o aviso laranja foi preventivo já que foi emitido quando? 25 à noite ou 26 de manhã?

No AROME passou-se disto...






... para isto:


----------



## grandeurso (27 Fev 2018 às 10:37)

No Funchal chuva fraca mas constante e vento fraco.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (27 Fev 2018 às 10:42)

Colosso que provocou aguaceiro forte com algumas pedras de granizo à mistura, esta manhã em Ponta Delgada. Foto tirada na Lagoa, São Miguel.


----------



## Mig45 (27 Fev 2018 às 10:47)

Não sei porquê mas cheira-me que na próxima quinta e sexta feira vamos ter alguma surpresa a nível de temperaturas, até mais do que tivemos na suposta vaga de frio e neve do ultimo fim de semana. É apenas um pressentimento nada mais que isso. Mas o IPMA dá 7/12 para o Nordeste para sexta feira


----------



## Hawk (27 Fev 2018 às 10:52)

Orion disse:


> Mesmo que estivesse disponível era igual porque o raciocínio dos técnicos do IPMA não são tornados públicos. Além de que os ecos neste tipo de eventos serão tendencialmente verdes e timidamente amarelos (baixa intensidade) se não houver convecção relevante na frente.
> 
> Concordaria contigo se tal mudança de avisos fosse feita, por exemplo, para Porto Santo. Mas é para a Madeira.
> 
> ...



É uma consideração, mas dizer que o radar não está a servir para nada é mera especulação. Só o IPMA o poderá confirmar. Mesmo que o radar não mostre os ecos vermelhos na montanha, mostra certamente os tais ecos verdes em aproximação que permite fazer uma "extrapolação" para o que a orografia poderá potenciar. Certamente, essa análise de radar não é feita exclusivamente na Madeira. Existem outras ilhas montanhosas dotadas de radar como Gran Canaria (que abrange também Tenerife). Antes isso do que estar às "escuras"


----------



## Mig45 (27 Fev 2018 às 10:58)

https://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Pico-da-Vara/forecasts/1103

Para o Pico da Vara nos próximos dias, algo estranho no mínimo.


----------



## Orion (27 Fev 2018 às 11:01)

Mig45 disse:


> Não sei porquê mas cheira-me que na próxima quinta e sexta feira vamos ter alguma surpresa a nível de temperaturas, até mais do que tivemos na suposta vaga de frio e neve do ultimo fim de semana. É apenas um pressentimento nada mais que isso. Mas o IPMA dá 7/12 para o Nordeste para sexta feira



Em altitude até pode ter algumas semelhanças mas perto da superfície é mais fraca. A iso 3º está muito mais a norte das Flores (925hPa = 700m+-)






De qualquer das formas deve ser um dia fresco.


----------



## Azathoth (27 Fev 2018 às 11:01)

Ribeira de São Vicente:


----------



## Azathoth (27 Fev 2018 às 12:41)

Ribeira e mar na Madalena do Mar:


----------



## Orion (27 Fev 2018 às 12:46)

2 em PDL.

Ainda precisa de uns retoques.


----------



## Hawk (27 Fev 2018 às 12:49)

180 mm no Arieiro desde as 00h. Para quem desconhece a morfologia da Madeira e questiona-se a importância dos acumulados em altura, virtualmente toda a água que não é absorvida pelo solo no Arieiro vem desaguar à cidade do Funchal.


----------



## Hawk (27 Fev 2018 às 12:58)

Como habitual nestas situações, o Véu da Noiva está pujante e à sua direita surge uma "nova" cascata.


----------



## Mig45 (27 Fev 2018 às 13:31)

Chuva e frio aqui na Lagoa. 10 graus apenas marca o carro


----------



## Mig45 (27 Fev 2018 às 14:44)

Agora 15 graus, vento e neste momento não chove


----------



## Orion (27 Fev 2018 às 14:53)

Anomalia da PS...

24 e 25 Fev






Mensal até 25 Fev






Anomalia da Temp (K=ºC)...

24 e 25 Fev






Mensal até 25 Fev


----------



## Orion (27 Fev 2018 às 15:01)

Relativamente a hoje...

Funchal, 12z. Havia ar com menor HR a condicionar a precipitação.











---

Lajes, 12z. Atmosfera instável mas faltava mais CAPE e/ou _lift_ para aumentar a intensidade das células. A HR não era muito elevada em altitude.


----------



## Hawk (27 Fev 2018 às 15:30)

O mais relevante da precipitação já deverá ter passado. Resta registar qual será o acumulado do dina, em particular no Arieiro.

Agora as atenções centram-se no vento e na agitação marítima. Ao final do dia, a Madeira entra novamente em aviso VERMELHO respectivamente ao vento. No ondógrafo do Funchal há já registo de ondas superiores a 7 metros de altura máxima.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (27 Fev 2018 às 15:47)

E como o tempo está fotogénico, aqui mando umas fotos do que se pode aproveitar em termos de evento e do seu impacto na população:
Lagoa e Ponta Delgada ao fundo (quando fui à serra ver se tinha acumulado o granizo do último aguaceiro)





No mesmo local, "quando a nuvem choveu"...




Depois fui à costa ver este mar tempestuoso, quando me deparo com pescadores a tentar arranjar o jantar...




Quando o vento e o mar estão tão agrestes que nem dá para fazer nada...




De facto, até o molhe era atravessado pelas ondas continuamente... Rossio em força e sensação térmica bastante desconfortável...




Oxalá as próximas horas e a noite reservem melhores momentos, ao nível atmosférico...


----------



## Mig45 (27 Fev 2018 às 15:56)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> E como o tempo está fotogénico, aqui mando umas fotos do que se pode aproveitar em termos de evento e do seu impacto na população:
> Lagoa e Ponta Delgada ao fundo (quando fui à serra ver se tinha acumulado o granizo do último aguaceiro)
> Na serra
> 
> ...


Na serra qual era a temperatura?


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (27 Fev 2018 às 15:59)

Infelizmente o meu carro não tem termómetro. Levei o meu termómetro portátil mas estava tanto vento que não o pus no exterior.
Pela sensação que tive ao tocar no vidro, não estava muito baixa. Talvez uns 8 graus. Nunca menos do que 4 nem lá perto, seguramente


----------



## Hawk (27 Fev 2018 às 18:48)

IPMA eleva para VERMELHO o aviso relativo à agitação marítima na costa sul da Madeira. Ondas com 7 metros de altura significativa e até 14 metros de altura máxima. Entra em vigor amanhã a partir das 11h.


----------



## Azathoth (27 Fev 2018 às 21:55)

Lá no alto do Paúl da Serra:


----------



## grandeurso (27 Fev 2018 às 23:45)

Caniço, chuva fortíssima puxada a vento também ele forte.


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Fev 2018 às 23:50)

Boas ...

Por aqui a coisa acalmou agora para a noite depois de durante o dia termos tido regime de aguaceiros por vezes fortes ... 

Não podia deixar de dar os parabéns ao @Azorean Storm Buster pelos registos fotográficos de excelência que aqui publicou ...

A foto dos pescadores é absolutamente genial ... muito bom ...

Saudações a todos e continuação de bons acompanhamentos ...


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (27 Fev 2018 às 23:58)

Será que entre quinta e sábado será como na fim de semana passado no Pico?


----------



## lserpa (28 Fev 2018 às 00:01)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Será que entre quinta e sábado será como na fim de semana passado no Pico?



Provavelmente será um bom nevão no Pico, nAs ilhas mais altas há a possibilidade de alguma água-neve...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## pumabr (28 Fev 2018 às 05:30)

Funchal, começou a chover agora (nada de muito intenso), com alguma trovoada à mistura. Algum vento, mas nada de especial também.


----------



## grandeurso (28 Fev 2018 às 06:05)

pumabr disse:


> Funchal, começou a chover agora (nada de muito intenso), com alguma trovoada à mistura. Algum vento, mas nada de especial também.


Pelo caniço muito vento com rajadas fortes. Não consigo dormir com o assobio fortíssimo do vento...


----------



## hfernandes (28 Fev 2018 às 10:19)

http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/vento-atinge-164-km-h-no-aeroporto-da-madeira-HK2815238


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 10:21)

A estação Madeira, Areeiro (IPMA) acumulou *236,2 mm *ontem, dia 27.


----------



## Hawk (28 Fev 2018 às 10:22)




----------



## Thomar (28 Fev 2018 às 10:23)

hfernandes disse:


> http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/vento-atinge-164-km-h-no-aeroporto-da-madeira-HK2815238


Nas notícias (TVI) hoje de manhã tinha ouvido que já tinham sido atingidas rajadas superior a 100km/h no aeroporto CR e 140Km/h no Arreiro.
Agora esses valores são de facto impressionantes!!! 


_*"Na última hora há registo de rajada de vento de 164 km/h na estação do Aeroporto da Madeira*, situada na torre de controlo da infra-estrutura aeroportuária. Até às 9 da manhã esta foi a rajada mais forte registada hoje na Região, que está sob aviso vermelho para o vento nas regiões montanhosas, com a previsão de rajadas até os 140 km/h (aviso laranja para a costa Sul, com rajadas até 110 km/h) e para a agitação marítima na Costa Sul, com ondas de 7 a 8 metros de altura significativa, podendo atingir os 14 metros.

Igualmente acima do limite previsto pelo IPMA foi o vento que já soprou no *Chão do Areeiro, que esta manhã atingiu os 158 km/h.*

*Acima dos 100 km/h há registos de rajadas na Ponta do Pargo (121 km/h), Lombo da Terça (130 km/h), Pico Alto (116 km/h) e Porto Moniz (111 km/h)*."_


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2018 às 11:14)

Pessoal do Funchal estejam atentos caso ocorra um tornado no mar, porque neste momento está imensa trovoada para esses lados. Se conseguirem ver alguma coisa fotografem e mandem para aqui, as condições estão promissoram com o novo aviso do Estofex

Entretanto sigam a webcam de Jardim do Mar para ver a trovoada

http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/madeira-jardim-do-mar/


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2018 às 11:21)

Agora mesmo, muito interessante as nuvens baixas


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2018 às 11:26)

Á 6 minutos atrás 11:20h


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 12:00)

"Praia Formosa esta manhã

O estado do mar vai continuar com forte ondulação. A promenade entre Ribeira dos Socorridos e Praia Formosa está encerrada. A Câmara Municipal do Funchal recomenda a toda a população que mantenha, ao longo do dia, uma distância de segurança para a orla costeira.

::: Fotos: Homem de Gouveia | Lusa :::"


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2018 às 12:05)

Hoje, sim. O radar é bastante útil para a Madeira.


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2018 às 12:12)

Frente de rajada (_gust front_), a vermelho.


----------



## Azathoth (28 Fev 2018 às 12:30)

Estragos na Ponta do Sol:

E Praia Formosa no Funchal:


----------



## pumabr (28 Fev 2018 às 12:34)

Dados da minha estação meteorológica, das últimas 24 horas. Funchal, Santa Luzia (+-180m de altitude).


----------



## Hawk (28 Fev 2018 às 14:12)

Já há registo de ondas com 11 metros  de altura máximano Funchal.


----------



## huguh (28 Fev 2018 às 14:47)

Pela Madeira


----------



## drsf (28 Fev 2018 às 15:12)

Boa tarde,
De momento no centro do Funchal temos tempo muito encoberto e algum vento por vezes acompanhado de chuva. O que está a preocupar mais as autoridades é a ondulação visto estarmos no pico da maré alta de momento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 16:41)

Retirada de embarcações de pesca na baía de Câmara de Lobos



Granizo voltou a pintar de branco as serras da Madeira
Fotos : Edgar Rosa


----------



## drsf (28 Fev 2018 às 17:22)

Por volta das 16h35 no funchal. tivemos quase 10 minutos de chuva muito intensa que terminou com queda de granizo.
De momento, está tudo tão calmo que até parece que não se passou nada.


----------



## Hawk (28 Fev 2018 às 17:24)

Um verdadeiro temporal à antiga que se vive hoje na Madeira. Precipitação forte, vento forte, ondulação forte, trovoada e granizo. A história da precipitação deverá ter as horas contadas embora ainda haja alguns núcleos em desenvolvimento a sudoeste da ilha. As restantes variáveis deverão durar até amanhã. Julgo que o momento mais crítico para a ondulação será na próxima maré cheia, por volta das 01:00...


----------



## Hawk (28 Fev 2018 às 17:58)

O METAR do Aeroporto da Madeira é sugestivo para o que as próximas células podem trazer.
_



			Probabilidade 30% :
Temporariamente
de 28 às 18 UTC a 28 às 22 UTC
		
Clique para expandir...

_


> Vento *43* kt de *sudoeste* com rajadas de *65* kt
> Visibilidade: *2000* m
> *Nuvens dispersas*a uma altura de *1500* ft, *Cumulonimbus.
> trovoada, chuva forte, Granizo pequeno ou bolas de neve*


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Fev 2018 às 18:22)

Boa Tarde a todos ...

Por aqui temos tido um dia pontuado por aguaceiros moderados a fortes ... Os aguaceiros são relativamente curtos no que diz respeito à sua duração mas são bastante intensos ...


----------



## lserpa (28 Fev 2018 às 18:34)

A pressão atmosférica mínima registada pela minha estação, foi na madrugada de dia 27 e registou uns estonteantes 973hPa! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (28 Fev 2018 às 19:15)

A Bóia do Funchal deixou de dar registos às 14h...Provavelmente foi às urtigas. Resta apenas o Caniçal mas que está mais abrigado da ondulação de componente oeste. Provavelmente vamos ficar sem registos de altura máxima das ondas neste evento.


----------



## Hawk (28 Fev 2018 às 19:26)

As últimas imagens do estado do mar ainda com alguma luz solar:


----------



## Hawk (28 Fev 2018 às 20:18)

107 km/h de vento MÉDIO no Lombo da Terça (900 metros) na última hora.


----------



## meteoceanonline (28 Fev 2018 às 20:47)

Puedo ver sobre mis mapas duras variaciones de presion y anomalias, imprecisas, de gradientes cerca de vuestra islas: mini-ciclon ?
Lo siento por hablar espanol. Sigo os leyendo.


----------



## AJJ (28 Fev 2018 às 20:48)

Rajadas de 173 km/h no Aeroporto do Funchal.


----------



## lserpa (28 Fev 2018 às 20:52)

meteoceanonline disse:


> Puedo ver sobre mis mapas duras variaciones de presion y anomalias, imprecisas, de gradientes cerca de vuestra islas: mini-ciclon ?
> Lo siento por hablar espanol. Sigo os leyendo.



Olá. Podes escrever em espanhol que nós entendemos  
Realmente a situação da Madeira está impressionante! 

y gracias por tu participación  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (28 Fev 2018 às 20:57)




----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2018 às 21:01)

AJJ disse:


> Rajadas de 173 km/h no Aeroporto do Funchal.



Onde está isso?


----------



## AJJ (28 Fev 2018 às 21:02)

Orion disse:


> Onde está isso?



Passou ha pouco no telejornal regional.



> Na última hora há registo de rajada de vento de 164 km/h na estação do Aeroporto da Madeira, situada na torre de controlo da infra-estrutura aeroportuária. Até às 9 da manhã esta foi a rajada mais forte registada hoje na Região



http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/vento-atinge-164-km-h-no-aeroporto-da-madeira-HK2815238

E no telejornal daas 19 falaram numa de 173km/h


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2018 às 21:10)

AJJ disse:


> Passou ha pouco no telejornal regional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E nada de aviso vermelho para vento 

Como escrevi noutro tópico, lá fora a EMMA é uma TEMPESTADE e não, como cá, uma 'depressão'.


----------



## meteoceanonline (28 Fev 2018 às 21:11)

Conocéis un enlace para ver el radar local ?


----------



## AJJ (28 Fev 2018 às 21:12)

Orion disse:


> E nada de aviso vermelho para vento
> 
> Como escrevi noutro tópico, lá fora a EMMA é uma TEMPESTADE e não, como cá, uma 'depressão'.



Depois do 20/2/2010 até pode vir o Diabo em pessoa que nos madeirenses, aguentamos


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2018 às 21:12)

A anomalia da PS de hoje só estará disponível depois de amanhã. Entretanto, cá fica a do dia 26.






---



meteoceanonline disse:


> Conoceís un enlace para ver al radar local ?



Em Março será inaugurado e, creio, disponibilizado ao público.


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2018 às 21:13)

AJJ disse:


> Depois do 20/2/2010 até pode vir o Diabo em pessoa que nos madeirenses, aguentamos



Não subestimem o que pode acontecer. No dia 2 haverá mais chuva, sendo o risco de derrocadas significativas muito maior.


----------



## lserpa (28 Fev 2018 às 21:14)

meteoceanonline disse:


> Conoceís un enlace para ver al radar local ?



Não é público, apenas o serviço meteorológico local tem acesso 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (28 Fev 2018 às 21:16)

Orion disse:


> Não subestimem o que pode acontecer. No dia 2 haverá mais chuva, sendo o risco de derrocadas significativas muito maior.



Depende do periodo, no 20/02 foram 200 mm em 2h salvo erro .


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2018 às 21:17)

Orion disse:


> A anomalia da PS de hoje só estará disponível depois de amanhã. Entretanto, cá fica a do dia 26.



Neste vê-se melhor.


----------



## meteoceanonline (28 Fev 2018 às 21:33)

lserpa disse:


> Não é público, apenas o serviço meteorológico local tem acesso
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Gracias por responder.
Supongo que sea una tormenta de cumulonimbus pero tuvo la impresion de una buena baja de presion fue sobre dos islas. Os sigo leyendo y espero que no hay da_ñ_o sobre Madeira.


----------



## hfernandes (28 Fev 2018 às 21:43)

Granizo, Encumeada, Ribeira Brava:


----------



## Mig45 (28 Fev 2018 às 21:46)

Boa noite hoje aqui pela Lagoa o céu esteve muito nublado e caíram aguaceiros tendo sido fortes durante a manhã e mais moderados ate por volta das 17h depois disso ainda não.voltou a chover. A temperatura variou entre os 11.2 e os 16.3


----------



## lserpa (28 Fev 2018 às 21:54)

Exemplar de uns mammatus ontem no Faial 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## meteoceanonline (28 Fev 2018 às 22:03)

Es algo muy local porque la presion no cambio 300 km al largo sur-este de Madeira entre 17 y 18UTC, al momento que Madeira tuvo -2 y -3 hPa. Quizas mucha rotacion en el V de los isobaros.
Zoom de mis mapas, con un diagnostico, un poco impreciso, de los isobaros;


----------



## Hawk (28 Fev 2018 às 22:13)

AJJ disse:


> Depois do 20/2/2010 até pode vir o Diabo em pessoa que nos madeirenses, aguentamos



Toda a gente, e principalmente os ilhéus, tem de ter um enorme respeito pela natureza e pelo meio que nos envolve.

A Madeira, por vários factores, é uma ilha propensa a episódios de aluvião e desprendimentos. Há dias li um geógrafo a referir que desde que há registos históricos houve cerca de 43 aluviões na Madeira. Isto demonstra que a repetição deste tipo de episódios é inevitável. A história e os registos também demonstram que mesmo com a evolução das estruturas edificadas, os episódios de aluvião continuam a provocar perdas humanas relevantes, ao contrário das cheias. A energia cinética e potencial associada é impossível de parar.

Quando uma ilha com um maçiço montanhoso como a Madeira tem funciona como a 1a barreira de ar muito húmido vindo arrastado por uma tempestade que atravessa meio Atlântico, ninguém pode estar muito tranquilo...

Posto isto, é óbvio que os madeirenses não podem com tudo. O 20 Fevereiro acabou por trazer um medo e um receio que hoje em dia é benéfico. As pessoas correm menos riscos, são mais comedidas e estão mais alerta.

Quanto ao comportamento das ribeiras neste evento, é preciso notar que a chuva a cotas médias e baixas foi muito inferior ao 20 de Fevereiro. E também os valores horários no maciço foram inferiores. De qualquer forma, uma grande diferença em relação ao 20 de Fevereiro, não chegou material sólido ao Funchal. Este fico retido nos novos açudes construidos a montante da cidade. Funcionaram. Ao Funchal chegou apenas água e mesmo que a ribeira transbordasse seria mais como episódio de cheia do que aluvião.

Sem receios e medos infundados, respeitemos as fragilidades que nos rodeiam. A maior parte das pessoas pensa assim e à margem para que todos pensem da mesma forma.


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2018 às 22:22)




----------



## lserpa (28 Fev 2018 às 22:24)

Orion disse:


>



E ainda vai durar uns dias...  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cluster (28 Fev 2018 às 22:39)

A Madeira tem de ser muito respeitada concordo, mas muitos dos problemas começaram há muitos anos atrás, quando se começou a roubar o espaço às ribeiras para construir casas ao seu lado, o resultado foi o que se viu. Quem já viu imagens das ribeiras no inicio dos anos 90 e agora até se assusta. O mesmo no mar, roubou-se ao mar as praias e constrói-se casas em cima, depois lá têm que por enrocamentos na costa toda, tornando-a bastante mais feia. Claro que percebo que agora talvez seja mesmo necessário, não se vai expulsar famílias das ribeiras e do mar, mas o betão esse sim vai custar caro, tanto a nível monetário como paisagístico. Falei com pessoas que há cerca de 50 anos atravessavam a Madalena do Mar de mota de um lado ao outro em areia preta fina, olhem o que temos hoje em dia.


----------



## Mig45 (28 Fev 2018 às 22:41)

Neste momento por aqui 12,9ºC


----------



## Hawk (28 Fev 2018 às 23:08)

Cluster disse:


> A Madeira tem de ser muito respeitada concordo, mas muitos dos problemas começaram há muitos anos atrás, quando se começou a roubar o espaço às ribeiras para construir casas ao seu lado, o resultado foi o que se viu. Quem já viu imagens das ribeiras no inicio dos anos 90 e agora até se assusta. O mesmo no mar, roubou-se ao mar as praias e constrói-se casas em cima, depois lá têm que por enrocamentos na costa toda, tornando-a bastante mais feia. Claro que percebo que agora talvez seja mesmo necessário, não se vai expulsar famílias das ribeiras e do mar, mas o betão esse sim vai custar caro, tanto a nível monetário como paisagístico. Falei com pessoas que há cerca de 50 anos atravessavam a Madalena do Mar de mota de um lado ao outro em areia preta fina, olhem o que temos hoje em dia.



Eu também tenho uma visão crítica do ordenamento do territótio, mas o Funchal histórico foi edificado a partir das suas principais linhas de água, as ribeiras. Isso acontece em quase todo o país, veja-se o que é a zona ribeirinha das cidades, do Porto por exemplo. Construir ao longo das ribeiras tem um sentido histórico e não pode ser visto da forma redutora que é visto hoje em dia. Há casos pontuais de erros cometidos mais recentemente, mas volto a dizer, não se pode olhar para o que é o Funchal hoje e simplesmente questionar "porquê que a cidade expande paralelamente às ribeiras?". Seria como dizer que a reconstrução de Lisboa nas zonas arrasadas pelo terramoto e tsunami foi um erro porque pode acontecer outra vez.

Quanto ao mar, é também preciso perceber que os territórios sofrem transformações e processos de erosão que são independentes da presença humama. A Madeira tem 5 milhões de anos. As fajãs, as praias, as enseadas, etc, não se formaram apenas nos últimos 600 anos com a presença humana.


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Fev 2018 às 23:34)

Ora viva ...

Impressionante as imagens e os registos que nos chegam da Madeira ... Esperemos que tudo corra pelo melhor ...

Por aqui a chuva acalmou bastante com o chegar da noite e neste momento está tudo calmo tanto em termos de precipitação como de vento ... 

Temos agora é bastante frio por aqui ...  
11 graus neste momento e a tendência é para baixar ainda mais com a madrugada ...


----------



## Cluster (28 Fev 2018 às 23:35)

É verdade o que dizes e percebo que na Madeira o espaço é precioso, a tentação é muito maior que aqui no continente onde temos praias com extensões de areia enormes e muito espaço no geral para construir. Mas falando recentemente podiam-se ter evitado alguns erros só isso. A Madeira não está sozinha como dizes e muito bem. Por outro lado sendo a ilha bem mais perigosa e pequena que essas outras localizações tais decisões deveriam ser muito mais estudadas (impacto paisagístico e segurança), pelo menos nos tempos mais modernos em que já há informação. Só espero que a tempestade se vá embora depressa e não cause muitos mais danos.

PS: Tivemos sorte no sábado quando fizemos o Caldeirão Verde. Tenho pena de não ter registado fotografias do vale da Ribeira Brava/encumeada no domingo, nunca a tinha visto tão bonita, cerca de 20 cascatas, algumas certamente a caírem em cotas a rondar os 1000 metros até ao vale.


----------



## Azathoth (1 Mar 2018 às 00:07)

Hoje ao fim da tarde na Praia Formosa:

Todos os anos é construído um novo passadiço até à Doca das Cavacas. E todos os anos é destruído.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2018 às 00:08)

*Tópico de Março*  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-marco-2018.9704/


----------



## Cluster (1 Mar 2018 às 00:24)

Azathoth, ai está um exemplo do que está errado, mas começa com esses hotéis ai que realmente não dão margem nenhuma a quem queira atravessar a praia. 

Para acabar o tópico de Fevereiro aqui ficam alguns registos de sábado antes da tempestade e já domingo com alguma chuva tiradas com o smartphone que tornou alguns verdes mais baços :P.


----------



## meteoceanonline (1 Mar 2018 às 00:58)

No habia visto que la rafaga maxima fue por la mañana con la signatura de frentes convectivos descrita en los mensajes pasados. Habia visto la variacion maxima de presion por la tarde con otras tormentas. Buenas noches!


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (1 Mar 2018 às 01:54)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boas ...
> 
> Por aqui a coisa acalmou agora para a noite depois de durante o dia termos tido regime de aguaceiros por vezes fortes ...
> 
> ...


Obrigado @Wessel1985


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (1 Mar 2018 às 14:18)

Boas pessoal!
A ilha de São Miguel terá bastante precipitação a partir da tarde, o que, somando ao frio em altitude, me dá esperanças para a última granizada ou queda de neve esporádica na ilha.
Lembro que as situações anteriores e mesmo em anos anteriores eram de maior frio, mas agora lembro que o frio vem algo húmido também. E, a meu ver, o que falta sempre é a queda de precipitação que faça baixar momentaneamente a temperatura. As únicas vezes que vi neve foi com 4 graus aos 600m e acumulação aos 850m com 2 a 3 graus (2011); e em 2010 lembro de ir ver a neve que tinha caído ha 45 minutos e o carro marcava 5 a 6 graus.
Descontando o aquecimento normal por causa do motor, acredito que sim, com precipitação suficiente poderei ter alguma surpresa.
Abraço e se tiver novidades logo direi!


----------



## lserpa (1 Mar 2018 às 14:26)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> A ilha de São Miguel terá bastante precipitação a partir da tarde, o que, somando ao frio em altitude, me dá esperanças para a última granizada ou queda de neve esporádica na ilha.
> Lembro que as situações anteriores e mesmo em anos anteriores eram de maior frio, mas agora lembro que o frio vem algo húmido também. E, a meu ver, o que falta sempre é a queda de precipitação que faça baixar momentaneamente a temperatura. As únicas vezes que vi neve foi com 4 graus aos 600m e acumulação aos 850m com 2 a 3 graus (2011); e em 2010 lembro de ir ver a neve que tinha caído ha 45 minutos e o carro marcava 5 a 6 graus.
> Descontando o aquecimento normal por causa do motor, acredito que sim, com precipitação suficiente poderei ter alguma surpresa.
> Abraço e se tiver novidades logo direi!



Já estamos no tópico de março 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------

